# IVF Wales New Year Cyclers



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I thought I would set this thread up for those that look like they will getting ready to cycle in the early part of the new year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good call shelley


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

What a great thread.

 for everyone to enjoy Christmas before 2010 txs.  

 its a good year


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I guess this will be one of my new homes from now as I will hopefully be cycling in Feb/March.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Joining you Sugar Fairy, I hope to be starting late Feb. Hope you are doing OK  

yes, let's get that   going on here!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar im please you have decide to go again, that my lovely takes strenght yet it is good to have a new cycle to focus on

sarah feb isnt far away


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad you arnt ready to give up sugar


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Now this thread has been started, all seems a bit too real and scarey    Looks like I'll be starting down-reg injections on Christmas Day (great way to spoil my favourite day!). Good luck to everyone else starting treatment in the new year


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck to all the new year cyclers.  

Sugar glad you are doing it again.

Sarah hi

Trickynic good luck with the dregging


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I called the clinic this morning and they were lovely and very helpful. I have a tx planning apt on 1st Feb and hopefully we can start feb/march time. Not too long to wait now. I am very excited. Cannot wait to start again.  I am not having a follow up apt but they did tell me that they will review my case and if they want to 'tweek' my tx next time they will let me know before I start. I do have some questions but I dont think that they necessarily need to be answered by JE in the clinic as I was told that if I wait for a FU then my planning would be later and tx later still. I will make an apt with my own Gynae cons and get him to answer the questions I have.

Tricky - Christmas will be here before you know it and your tx will start. Its very exciting. Is it your 1st cycle (sorry but dont know your history). I am sure this thread will be great and we will all be here to help eachother.

Sarah - How are you doing? I am good disappointed but raring to go again. Really looking forward to Christmas and then getting fit for tx#3. Hopefully we will be cycling together.

Miriam,Kar,Michelle - this part of my life is far from over and as they say if at first you dont succeed try and try again - which is exactly what I intend to do.

     to get the positive vibes flowing.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

TrickyNic - hello again, good to see you on here and good luck with the downregging! 

I'm OK thanks Sugar, much the same as you, sad about this cycle, but looking forward. Good to hear that you have got a date to start. My treatment planning is on 28th Jan. Our follow up in early Jan got cancelled and is on 4th Feb. We are still going to go for that as have some Qs to clear up and if anything needs doing then we can just postpone tx. Hopefully though, we'll get the green light and will be cycling with you. It is exciting isn't it...

Any views on acupuncture etc? Didn't do anything like that last time but just wondering whether others have found it helpful?

Hi Michelle, Kara and Miriam!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just popping in to wish you all lots of luck and sprinkle some          for you all. 
Hope 2010 is a very good year for you all      
x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Sarah - hopefully we will be cycling together. I am not having a FU apt as I was told that it would delay my tx starting but hopefully will get some advice from elsewhere.  I dont think what I want to know needs a special apt with JE. I still have questions but they are more general about fertility but hopefully when they reveiw our case they will want to try a few other things and then we can get going. 

I have been having accupuncture on and off for 2yrs and love it. It makes you feel so relaxed and I found that it breaks up the treatment with niceness   . I always look forward to accupuncture so it makes a lovely treat. they claim it helps during tx so I am not going to dis it. At the clinic I go to they do say that it helps enormously so I am going with that  

Hi Taffy how are you and teeny? Hope you are well. What a fab load of baby dust to help all of our next cycles. See you at the meet if you are going.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Sugar, I guess it can only help and anything that makes it all a bit nicer and more relaxing sounds v. good to me! I will have a look around and see if there is anyone in the local area. 

Hello Taffy, thanks for the   vibes!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I go to see a woman called Pauline Jones and she works out of the Barefoot Studio in Cowbridge and the Natural Fertility Clinic in Whitchurch. Hope that helps.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i didn't have acupuncture but i did have reflexology which i found fab for relaxing.

Hi to sarah, trickynic and everyone else


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi. Will hopefully be joining you all here as have my treatment appt tomorrow for our FET - still not confident it will work but need to try!  If they let me start this month I will be starting treatment on Christmas Day as well as trickynic!! I am basing this on starting on day 21 but am not sure what happens with FET.
I have FU appt booked for 4th feb for next cycle (was originally 5th Jan but got cancelled - had been waiting for the letter after reading about so many others who had theirs cancelled)
I am unsure whether to go for FU but at the same time I want to find out whether it is worth having a hysteroscopy to find out if there is a problem with my womb which may be why my babies don't stick (they keep telling me I have good quality embryos and had AH last cycle). I have considered having this done on BUPA  to speed things up as I am a member but am worried the results would not make it to the clinic as I had to chase Mr Amso  to get my lap results transferred to my clinic file - he did the procedure at BUPA

Sarah - I also went to see Pauline at whitchurch for acupuncture. They are all relly great there but it can get expensive - £45 per session. If I had the money I would def do it again for my next cycle

wishing you all the best for your treatment - hopefully 2010 will be our year


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Mel

This thread is getting busy now, I think there are going to be lots of us looking forward to tx in the new year. If you feel that a hysteroscopy would be beneficial then it is worth looking into. I am sure that after you ahve had it done chasing the results wont be that bad. At least you will have some answers from it.

Goodluck to all starting around Christmas time


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck ladies wishing you all lots of luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mel welcome

you could ask for a 4d or saline scan? this is less involved than a hystercopy and quite good, i had both and they went and had a hystercopy at my last lap in march and all was ok thankfully and i have to say it did help put my mind at ease.


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

I went for my FET treatment schedule today - I am starting down reg on 22nd Jan with ET planned for 1st week of March. They have put my mind at rest a bit as they have a 95% success rate for thawing which is something I was worried about!!

Kara - was is a scaline scan?? What will it be able to tell me??

Hoping this will be a lucky thread and for us all to have our new year wished come true


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wohoo Mel, congrats on your start date. Thats fantastic.   2010 is a good year for us all


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Sugar - you won't be far behind!!! I'm looking forward to it but am nervous about it as am still struggling with the last failure. Who knows hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky lol

Sorry don't know your history - how many times have you done this??


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck Mel - that will come around quickly after Christmas and New Year


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad your FET treatment planning went well Mel - good to have dates to focus on, fingers crossed it's the one for you! 

Thanks for the tips about acupuncture, will follow those contacts up.

Nice to see it getting busier on here, hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Just glad I have something to focus on and also know I can have a drink over christmas lol 

Hope there will be others on here who are cycling at the same time - the clinic was chocca today so hopefully someone is lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mel thats great news yay

a saline scan shows the inner of your womb on ultrasound, it would tell you if you had a fibriod etc but normal scan can also do this!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

This thread is already filling up, wow.  I hope 2010 brings loads of luck for you all


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Kara - will def think about it. Just need to figure out if I can squeeze it in before down reg or wait and see what the FET brings - paitence has never been one of my strong points !!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think it needs to be done on day 5 to 10 of your cycle while the lining is thin, day 5 being the best day

the thaw rate is so good at clinicat the embryos are vitrified which is state of art freezing


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow lots going on here.

mel - great you will be starting soon, it will come round so quickly now. Once christmas and the new year is over you will only have 3wks to go. Very exciting. Hopefully I will not be too far behind you. I have a planning apt on 1st feb and if they let me start SP on the next AF I will be starting on 28th Feb.     they let me do that. 3rd time lucky it is (for both)

Sarah - how are you getting on? Hope you are ok.

Kar, Michelle, Taffy - nice to see you are coming along for the ride. The more   the better.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar we wouldn't leave you hun, we're in it for the long haul lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Michelle

It is certainly a long haul. Every step along the way involves hours/days/weeks/months of WAITING  

Hope you are doing ok, not too long till your next scan. Bet you cannot wait


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

riding with you all the way


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Like I said the more the merrier -woohoo


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Not sure I've met any of you in this thread(apart from Kara,Michelle and Taffy)but if you have room,I'll be joining you.Got my tx plan appointment 3rd Feb,to start my natural FET at the end feb.Cant wait now really excited


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Woohoo Ravan, you have met sugar i think


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Its all the nicknames,not sure whos who lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm so glad your doing another tx, a little brother or sister for Sam


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Its all you pregnant ladies making me broody lol

Yes we decided that we want to close the book on our tx days,so going for it and hoping for the best.
We have what we set out to achieve,but dont want to leave the frosties in the freezer lol Hope that doesnt sound selfish.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not selfish just practical


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol fet here you go and you did promise you would have one once i got pregnant but your lied lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yay - good for you Ravan 
Lots of luck for February   
Not selfish in the slightest - I wouldnt be able to leave a frostie behind either.
x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hello everyone, wishing you all the best of luck with forthcoming treatments x x x

I was just wondering if anyone is cycling right now? I have just started DR for my FET and should be having a transfer around the first week of the new year, if all goes according to plan. I didn't want to gatecrash the nov/dec thread since they are all a fair way through so I thought I would say hello here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun 

great to see you back and on the road again


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie good to have you back hun.  Good luck with tx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

raven good to have you on board. no it is not selfish i would not leave a frostie.

marie claire good luck with your fet.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Been out and about the last couple of days and lots to catch up on. Marieclare, hoping you get a lovely new year present  
Ravan, I can totally see why you want to go for your FET, most definitely not selfish and good to have you join us.

Sugar, Feb will soon come round for us. 

Lots to keep me occupied to make the time go fast. Still got loads of crimbo shopping to do and our house is very much work in progress, bought it over a year ago (bit of a wreck) and are working on it room by room...as of Monday we now have a comfy lounge yay!

       to you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah i still have tons of shopping to do


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Ooh, glad I am not the only one!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning all


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Raven - I dont blame you for leaving your frostie, there is no way I could. lets just hope this one is Sams little brother or sister. We have met in the meets, I'm Tess   See you on Monday.

Marie - welcome to the thread. Good luck with the tx and lets hope that you are the start of the 2010 BFP's (no pressure   )

Sarah - I must admit that this year I have been very organised and I have most of the pressies bought and wrapped. I still have a few things to do but as I have a few days off now I will get it all sorted so there will be no Christmas eve panic shopping and buying   I want to enjoy this year and not get stressed out. I am sure that you will ahve everything done in time though.

Kara - glad the photoshoot went well, when do we get to see the pics? Bet you look amazing. Hope you and mini are doing well.

Queenie - how are you? not long till follow up now, hope you have got your list sorted. When are the children doing the nativity? I bet they are excited about it now. All of your hard work will pay off.

Michelle, Taffy, Mel - How are you all today, nearly the weekend now. I am off work till next thursday now - HOORAY   Got lots to do but should be all sorted for Christmas then. I am going to buy some decs tomorrow to make the rest of the house more festive. Nothing like a bit of tinsel to get you in the mood  

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Tess lol I know you  
Hopefully a brother lol but we are more than happy with Sam(and Taz whos 16 on 5th jan  ) )
Andy still wants a girlie  
I'm already for chistmas,pressies,food all done. I wanted a stress free christmas too.

Had to buy a pork leg for Taz,my meat eater!But have no idea how or what to do with it...do you cook it the same as a beef joint? Any advice welcome....dont want to give him food poisening for his 16th  

Is anyone taking vits or folic acid yet?Think I will start them in the new year.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Morning all.

I will be joining you all in cycling next year. We had follow up on Tuesday and new have a plan of action though we won't be starting until June/July time. We are going to switch back to Menopur on a higher dose, up the steroids and there was mention of another drug due to the fact I started spotting early. We are also to think about going on the DHEA trial.

We won't begin until June/july because DH is having to have his tonsils out and JE said it would be best to wait at least 3mths from the surgery. We were told on Monday that he would have them out within the next 12 weeks.

The best news of it all is that we will be able to have this cycle free on NHS  so huge thank you for all the hard work in fighting to get this. It is a massive weight off our shoulders.

Now going to have a blow out over Christmas, eat and drink way too much then hit the gym in January. Also going to just carry on with all the vitamins, no point in stopping.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning ladies

Josie, glad your follow up went well and you have a plan for next year. Blow out over Christmas is definitely the way forward  
I'm carrying on with vits too, might as well while I am in the habit of taking them.

Hi Ravan, yeah, roasting pork is much the same as beef but I cook for a bit longer, with beef it is safe to be pink in the middle, while pork must be cooked all the way through. I go on 30 mins to start then 30 -35 mins per 500g (oven at 180-200).

Sugar, enjoy your days off and making your house all festive, think I'm going to buy a tree at the w/e and get myself in the mood...

have a good day all


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

josiejo great news about starting again and hope your dh's op comes round really fast.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks sarahjane.Have wrote that down and stuck it on the pinboard


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Raven

I have taken pregnacare since before we started ttc (Nov 2006) and never stopped. I think the sooner the better really.  Glad you are all sorted for Christmas, I am nearly done. Just last minute stuff really. Told DH he is in charge of the food and wine as I bought and wrapped the pressents and sorted the house out - only fair I think  

Josie - so glad you have had your FU and that you now have a new plan of action. You sound very positve about your next tx. You have enough time for dh to get well and for you both to get fit and ready to go. What are they giving you the steroids for?


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping to be anew year cycler as well. I got my follow up 26th Jan (should have been 2nd Dec but got cancelled and rescheduled for 22nd Dec but we had to cancel this cause DH has a test on this day). Feeling a bit scard, worried, the ususal as you all know about follow up. desperate to ask all my quesyions and at least try to put my mind at ease a little over last cycle. Still plan to relax and veg over xmas, make the most of it cause hopefully we'll all be off the booze soon!!!!   I've kept on taking my vits and folic acid, didn't see the point in stopping them cause am so used to taking them. Has anyone else got follow up or first appointment at end of Jan? Desperate to know when we'll be able to try again!!! Good luck to everyone, 2010 has to be our year


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi milliemags

Glad you have your follow up date, I am sure that you will have lots of questions ready by then. I have my planning apt on 1st Feb and am hoping that they will let me start again on the next af at the end of the month.   if not  

 2010 will be our year girls


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Sugar, I was put on steroids last cycle in hope to improve my egg quality I think. JE felt it would be a good idea to start taking them before I started down regging due to me having Crohns. I asked if I could up the dose next time as I started with a very short lived flare during the 2 ww.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a quickie to say I got normal folic acid on prescription from my GP. 
She only mentioned it when I was actually pregnant so I only had a month or so supply. 
I know its not expensive in the grand scheme of things but I never thought to ask about this during the  seven years previously when we were trying to conceive - and it could have saved a fair bit over the years! 
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, soz not been about much, will catch up and update later but just wanted to let you know what I was told today with regards to the second NHS funded cycle. I phoned up to book a planning appointment for March, not sure when I am having the lap yet but didn't want to get to the new year have the lap then find there was a huge wait for the planning appointment. Yes getting itchy feet!! Anyway, at the moment they don't know how they are going to proceed with the second NHS cycle. they have obvious concerns about people coming forward from years back and of course a huge influx of people. So there is a meeting with the health commision Wales in the new year and we will hopefully then find out when we can all access another NHS go. Anyway have got a self funded planning appoint booked for 1st March with hope of commencing april/may/june (not got that clear in head) yet and if can be converted to NHS will be thrilled! Think it good to remain in system anyway!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is gona bea chatty thread i thiink


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, Hey kara great to see you so far along. Whats this about a photoshoot? Michelle its lovely to see your news too, well done. 
Hey queenie nice to see you around, not long to go now til follow up, do you have loads of questions?

I tried to post a reply last night but I guess it didn't worK? was guna say Sarah Jane DIY is such hard work but great when you see the results of all your effort. 

LOL Sugar thx for the good luck, LOL at no pressure. to be honest i've not got much pma so will need to work on that I suppose.  

Ravan we haven't met as I live up north I dont get to meetups but I have managed to say hi to a few of the girls in the hospital. Sounds like you have got xmas all sorted wish I was that organised!

Hiya Josie good to see you are going again. Your blow out sounds great. I think I am doing the same even though i suppose I shouldn't be. Last time I cycled I was really good about my diet and careful to eat fruit, veg, all the good stuff and not eat any rubbish. At the moment I can't stop eating and that includes all the bad stuff- crips, chocolates, biscuits oh dear!! So I think I will be joining you in the gym in jan if I dont get a good result. 

Hi milliemags, 26th jan will be here before you know it. Relaxing and vegging over xmas sounds just the ticket. I have it off work for the first time in years this year so planning on doing just that. 

Pix... Hiya hon  xxxx its great news for you guys about this funding I hope you can all start benefitting soon. Good news about your planning apt I wouldhave done the same thing, get it in the diary!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lovely to see you back Marie   wow 11 days until baseline   this is your time x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning all  
You girls talk so much its gonna be hard to keep up  
Maybe someone(like Kara lol) could make us a list,so we can see whos having what done and when  
Hope your all well on this freezing cold day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you know i love list

how about you copy and paste and add yourselfs girls

sugar - IVF when? etc etc


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good idea im lost already did have 2 days to catch up with tho


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

shall I start it lol

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)
Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)
Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!
trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Thanks to everyone who responded. I've been away for 4 days on a residential training course in Sheffield so apologies for not responding back myself! I have an appt on Tuesday for my "injection lesson" which I am quite nervous about due to my phobia   but trying to stay positive. At our tx planning appt a few weeks ago, I was told that I had a high AMH of 37 so may need a short  (antagonist?) protocol. Have no idea what that means though.. 

Have read back through a few previous threads and noticed a mention of acupuncture and other things like eating brazil nuts   to help? Any other suggestions? I've already been taking folic acid for the past 4 months.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont worry tricky theres a few people who have been on short protocol its just diffrent timing and drugs \z... Brazil nuts have selenium in cant remember what there good for tho   but i ate loads as i love them


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)
Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!
trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st
Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180320.0
tricky have a read of this link

nice list ladies

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb

i am feeling arty lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for the link Kara


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb

i am feeling arty lol

loving the colours Kara!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

where have they gone,the colours have gone!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

trust you to wreck my hard work 

i will be arty farty again lol

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb 

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!


Fab list guys, sorry if I lost the colour, wouldn't suprise me if I did lol xxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb 

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb.


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb 

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb

Mel ...... FET 2 embies.... Down reg 22nd Jan... ET 1st week March


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Have been away for couple of days and lost total track of whats going on - it is sooo busy here!!!

Hello to you all .. hope you are all OK

Looking forward to Crimbo as will be spending day with my 2.5 year old nephew who is starting to understand about santa etc. He is so georgeous


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mel kids do make christmas and i think your nephew is at the sweetest age.

Hope everyone is ok and getting ready for christmas


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you girls ruined my colours lol

i will pop back every now and then and colour them again lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb 

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb

Mel ...... FET 2 embies.... Down reg 22nd Jan... ET 1st week March

Marie..... FET.... Baseline 21st Dec.... Transfer w/c 4th Jan hopefully


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi guys ... hope everyone is ok and nearly ready for xmas, I think I am mostly there just a few bits to get. 

Am off sick today with banging head, not been able to shift it since yesterday. Treatment feels so different this time round, seem to be getting properly bruised and getting plenty of these headaches. No hot flushes yet though lol. Maybe its the time of year?

xx


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Marie

not long now till your transfer - the time is gonna go so quickly for you what with Christmas etc. Good luck hope all work out and you get the most fab late christmas pressie

Hope your bad head has gone


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb 

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb

Mel ...... FET 2 embies.... Down reg 22nd Jan... ET 1st week March

Marie..... FET.... Baseline 21st Dec.... Transfer w/c 4th Jan hopefully  

Jule.......1st Appt in Guys 4th Jan.......hopefully will be put on a short waiting list...


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

jan- feb is going to be sooo busy on here   



Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb

Mel ...... FET 2 embies.... Down reg 22nd Jan... ET 1st week March

Marie..... FET.... Baseline 21st Dec.... Transfer w/c 4th Jan hopefully 

Jule.......1st Appt in Guys 4th Jan.......hopefully will be put on a short waiting list...


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

You're right Miriam, nearly into double figures already!

Is everyone is OK and feeling festive? 3 christmas parties in the next 4 days for me, that should do the trick! Well, might as well enjoy a drink or two now while we still can...

Hope your injection lesson went OK Nic and you are feeling a bit better about that side of things now.

Are you ok Marie? Hope the headaches are wearing off. 

Christmas wishes to you all xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

3 parties in 4 days bloody hell i think drinking is the only way you are going to get through them   make the most of it i had big blow out before all my goes lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

jan- feb is going to be sooo busy on here  Shocked



Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb

Mel ...... FET 2 embies.... Down reg 22nd Jan... ET 1st week March

Marie..... FET.... Baseline 21st Dec.... Transfer w/c 4th Jan hopefully

Jule.......1st Appt in Guys 4th Jan.......hopefully will be put on a short waiting list... 


Looking good! Great to see your name up there Jule.Its gonna come around really fast!
Hope your all okay and ready for the fun to begin! xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Afternoon all

Sorry i have not been on here lately (PMA been very low but now it is back) Have had a few days off work which seems to have done the trick. I am nearly all ready for Christmas now, just one last parcel to be delivered and then that is all done. Just a few bits of wrapping and then bring it on. Have told DH to do the food and wine (most importantly) shopping as I have done verything else - a very reasonalble offer me thinks  

Cannot wait for the new year now, as soon as Jan is here then it will only be 4wks till apt.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and excited about Christmas.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everyone - hope you are all well.

Just to update, we attended our appointment at the clinic yesterday to pick up all the drugs which I've had to make room for in the beer section of my fridge. They decided to keep me on a normal protocol instead of the antagonist but I am only going to be on a low dose (150mg) Menopur. Hopefully that will be enough but they are worried about OHSS. Managed to get through the injection lesson without fainting! a bonus! My husband is a little too excited about injecting me I think! First one will be Christmas Day but the nurse assured me I could have a few drinks to calm me down first!

Nic x


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Nic

I was always petrified of needles as well. To start with I had my hubby inject me but after a couple of days I found it easier and less painful to do them myself!!!  If sounds stupid but I still can stand having needles put in me by someone else but I am fine to do my own injections


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic when i did my very first jab i d had a good few beers before hand lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one!

Also, at yesterday's appt I was really pleased to hear they've got a new system at the clinic whereby you get allocated a particular nurse to look after you for the length of the cycle. We've been allocated to Jodie in Team Seren and she's lovely


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you better make sure you dont drink to much with it being xmas day   thats good people will get allocated a nurse


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Mornin all   

Its almost christmas,I'm so excited      

Nic through all my tx ,my hubby did all my jabs.I think if I had asked him to stop,he would have stropped lol
It made him feel part of the process.Have you picked a time to do your jabs? Hopefully you wont be too drunk


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL no I won't go too mad with the drink don't worry - a couple of glasses of wine should do it! The nurse advised us to do it around 7pm.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

that was our time too  

Oh I can have a nice LARGE glass of wine this year    

Are you all having time off for christmas?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great to see this has been brought in at last, i think its great to have an allocted nurse


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

ooh wonder who I'll get! lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Nic - how exciting that you start next week. I bet you cannot wait , it will come round so quickly. My first few jabs took ages to do as I was so nervous lol. A big glass of wine will help though.

Raven - How is sam? hope he is feeling better now.Enjoy your boozy Christmas cos next year you will have a teeny tiny baby  

Kar, Miriam, Mel - hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sun. Not long till Christmas now -


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

you and me both sugar!!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh yes, it it works on our next go we should both have and extra person to buy for at Christmas -   that we do


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

PMA ladies thats the way


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

evening all.

wasn't sure where to post so thought i would here as i will be cycling again sometime next year. 

thank you all for you good wishes.

app went really well, was unable to see je as she was not in so we say lyndon and grace who were both fantastic. lyndon said that although our problem is egg quality he feels that we have a good chance of achieving a pregnancy. grace is gonna refer me for a lap and hysterscopy. and gonna do a monitored cycle and they both talked about doing a minimal stimming cycle as they feel perhaps my ovaries are not agreeing with the high drugs. hopefully less drugs but better quality eggs although there will only be a few eggs.

so really happy but so tired as didn't sleep much last night and was nervous about app today. feel exhausted now and my mind is so full on info.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad your appointment went well queenie and you have something positive to look forward to


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie as you know i am so pleased your appointment, its is good you know have a plan of action woo hoo


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Yay queenie,good to see you here.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Brilliant news queenie i was thinking of you today and hoping you had lots of answers.  Good news they have a plan and you know the next step.  Has the referral been made for lap?Will that be UHW?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya girls, hope you are all ok. Queenie thats great news I'm really glad it was positive. 

Hi Mel thx for the good luck, I certainly hope we will get a late pressie! Jule its really good to see your appointment is so soon 

SarahJane how are the parties going? Hope you are having a lovely drink! Had another crusher of a headache yesterday couldn't believe it! I did not have any last time but they say every cyle is different. 

Sugar hope you are ok, sound very organised with xmas, I wish I could send DH off to do the food shopping i hate supermarkets at this time of year!

Nic good news about the jab lesson. Thats gona be an interesting xmas present for you! Once you get past the first one you will be fine hun.  It will be interesting to see if you are like Mel and prefer to do them yourself... I do the sticking in but my DH does all the prep and faffing around changing needles etc which get me stressed if I try and do it myself, so it works quite well keeping him involved but giving me control of the pain factor    I have to say my tummy is a right mess at the moment I seem to be getting bruises on the right every time, glad its winter and no need to get my belly out  

Ravan quite jealous of your wine on xmas day, not sure if I will be allowed to have any by then  

xxx Marie


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

maybe just half a glass for you Marie topped up with soda water lol

Morning all


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning all, 
Nic, glad your appointment went well, good luck for Christmas Day! My hubby was quite keen to do the jabs as he's used to doing injections on the farm (how rude, comparing me to a cow   !!!). In the end we did the same as MarieClare, he did all the fiddly stuff and I did the jabs. 

Ravan, I'll be joining you with that large glass of wine on Christmas Day, although just now not feeling like that's a good idea after too many G + Ts last night   , glad of a night off tonight!

Queenie, great to hear your follow up was so positive, must be good to have a definite plan. Hope your referral comes through soon.

Hope you are feeling OK today Marie, I had headaches last time with the suprecur, seemed to be popping paracetamol all the time, but it was better once stimming.

How are you doing Sugar? Hope the PMA is staying with you  

Hello to everyone else, have fun with all your Christmas preparations ladies!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

LOL Ravan I think you are right, it would be rude not to have a little glass surely  

How are you SarahJane? I'm ok so far today thanks, I was bad yesterday and had a cheeky cappuccino and that seemed to do the trick. I am going to hunt down some of those decaf ones today to see if I can fool my brain into thinking its the same. Weird coz I am not a caffeine addict - normally only have decaf tea so maybe it was the sugar I wanted


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Well I disagree with you all about having a little glass of wine on Christmas day - I will be having a BIG glass of wine followed by another BIG glass of wine   . thankfully I live very close to mums so can literally fall home  

Queenie - so glad that your apt went well and that you have got more options and hope now for next cycle.  This is your new home now with all of us cycling in 2010. When will you know when your lap is booked for, hope it is soon then you can start planning your next tx.

Marie - goodluck with your baseline scan and you jabs, lets hope that you have some great news to start the year off

kar - how are you doing today? Hope you are well, get those decs up woman. Christmas is almost here, it will be time to take them down before you get them up.

Sarah -How are you doing, hope you are all set for Christmas now.

Raven - hope sam is better now. Not long till apts now, it is starting to feel closer now. I am very excited about starting again (not about the paying though lol )


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Marie and Sugar

I'm ok today thanks. Almost there for Christmas, a few bits and pieces left to do. Still got some christmas cards to write, grrr. Good for you on the vino front sugar, I am most definitely with you on that one. Hope you find some nice cappucinos Marie, I've got myself into fruit and herbal teas now, makes me feel all smug and healthy but then I go and ruin it all by eating a big cake...

Off to buy fairy lights now, ours are broke and the tree looks sad!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Queenie - glad your appointment went well yesterday 
Hope you dont have to wait too long 

Hello everyone else - what a busy thread this is - hope its gonna be a very lucky one for you all
x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Sarah - I plan on spending the hols sitting infront of our new fire (filled with a raging fire obviously lol ) drinking wine. Will get DH to stock up the wine cupboard for the next few weeks. Its our wedding anniversary on NYE so will have to get some bubbly in for that. Cannot wait for the hols to start now.

Taffy - how are you and teeny? hope you both ok. Are you all ready for Christmas? Bet your looking forward to some time off now.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all ...queenie so glad you have a plan for the new year.. hope they sort out your op's soon so you know where you are


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you girls talk alot lol

marie wow not long til baseline now woo hoo

ashamed to say still no decs up lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara cristmas will be over before you get round to your decs.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle pmsl you are right

i am gona make an effort tomorrow. i have been crimbo shopping all day!!knackered


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Get that tree up lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if i could get it down from the attic i probably would have it up lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning all.

I want snow,all my family have been phoning (they live up north) winding me up about the snow!
I want to make snow angels    

Hope your all nice and warm this morning


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I want snow too, the forecast said it could snow tomorrow   that it does. 

Kar - get those decs up now  

Michelle how are you doing? hope you are ok

Miriam - hope you are ok and maia is all excited for Santa


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning everyone

Woke up to a nice covering of snow over here in the west, feels nice and Christmassy now, but think it's gonna melt now the sun is up

have a fun weekend all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay me to sarah

luke was shouting wow wow come see lol big kid he is

we are off for a drive up the mountains i think, it looks so pretty

no snow in tenby though


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

It's great isn't it Kara! Hope it will stay, mind you I hope I can still get up to Aberystwyth for tonights party!

Enjoy your drive in the new truck will be very pretty up in the thills


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

gosh this thread is very busy had lots to read to catch up. thank you all for you messages. i'm being referred to mr griffiths at uhw. gonna chase it up after xmas.

i will be joining you all with the wine drinking over xmas as well.

no snow here in abergavenny  

oh and kara i still don't have my dec's up yet either. gonna clean house today and then put them up.

woo hoo have now finished work for 2 weeks


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara and queenie ! Get the decs up  

Im so jealous I want snow   bet we end up getting it in march


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

glad your appointment went well Queenie and you have a way forward. Here's to 2010 girls


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i want snow too! you better hurry and get your decs up or xmas will be over


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Queenie - You lucky thing being off work till next year, I still have 2.5 days to go then I am of till 4th Jan. Hope the house looks nice and festive. We are off out later to stock up on food and wine  

Kar - hows your festivities going? Any decs up yet? How you doing? THe bump is looking good  

Raven - I want snow too, its not fair. its cold here but clear sky and definately NO SNOW  

Sarah - hope you had a good night out and the snow didnt stop you going out.

Well we spent the day painting yesterday and will be finishing it off later then off to buy curtains and get our christmas food and wine stuff in. I hate food shopping but James is whinging about going alone and as I am not paying I may as well go and load up the trolley  

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

definately no snow here....we have  blue skies!

The perfect christmas for me would be...a new house with an open fire(might have to wait till next year for that!) a real tree and thick snow outside! ........With hugely massive snowflakes falling lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ooh raven that sounds fab. can i come and stay next year lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls whats the weather like down there? Guna set off in a few hours and thinking about doing a bit of last min shopping in cardiff tomorrow as our apt is only at 9am. 
It has been snowing here ALL DAY... not joking have been sooooooo excited its been brilliant. 

just guna read back....
xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im in clunderwen, west wales and all ok, we did have snow but all gone now

good luck with baseline


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks kara, hope it will be ok. we had a missed call yesterday off a private number and dh was saying what if its the clinic cancelling? whoever it was didn't ring back. I said i'd read about people having apts cancelled but I wasn't sure if they would cancel a scan when i am jabbing? but I am not 100% so will see tomorrow i suppose!!

awww reading about you all wanting snow. I am always like that I love it soo much. I remember a few years ago I was working in Roath and it started coming down fairly heavy, being allowed to go home  coz it got so bad. I remember driving down the A48 towards newport it was like being on another planet the amount there was. Not seen that much again since but have been mega excited this weekend. It had been snowing friday morning when i set off for work and it has just kindof stayed around, then this morning it was properly chucking it down, absolutely brilliant!!!

sarah not sure exactly where you are but I have seen snow on the beach at barmouth once LOL, that was a sight i'll never forget. 

your chat has made me feel all christmassy!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would have thought they would have left a message surely. 

are you planning on driving home again tomorroW?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ravan said:


> definately no snow here....we have blue skies!
> 
> The perfect christmas for me would be...a new house with an open fire(might have to wait till next year for that!) a real tree and thick snow outside! ........With hugely massive snowflakes falling lol


i am liking the picture this creates in my mind. i love the snow and a nice cold bright day. its really icy outside our house i have to be careful walking as im prone to falling over anyway lol

so ravan sam has a little tooth coming at last yay


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for scan marie ...im in newport and its very icy here too and freezing!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Just a quick post to say its been snowing  here for the past hour 

Take care if your out and about !!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you lucky sod still none here i did see snow today tho up merthyr went for meal with jeffs family i scoffed the whole 3 coarses no probs


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Hope you have all had a good weekend. Had a top night out in Aber last night, even if it was the coldest night ever...Off tomorrow to the midlands for a couple of days to visit family, hope it won't be too bad on the roads. 

Enjoy the snow if you have it, ours all gone now, Marie I am near Cardigan, we had snow on the beach in Aberystwyth where I work a few years ago, it was bonkers 

hope you managed to get your room finished Sugar. Good luck tomorrow Marie!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you have a lovely time sarah and you get there safe i bet some roads are bad mine are all iced up again


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck for baseline Marie - hope the weather is ok for you to get to clinic.
Take care anyone out on the roads today  
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck Marie and safe journey


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all 

well we have snow here in abergavenny. woo hoo. don't think it will stay long as we have sunshine and blue skies so no hope of some more. 

marie good luck for scan hope you have a safe journey down.

sarah have a good time and have a safe journey.

em hope j enjoys the snow. has he broke up from school yet.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the roads were awful this morning and work are amazed i got here, i almost turnt round but thought it would get better as i hit the coast.

i still have no idea what im working christmas


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

you should have stayed at home kara and in the warm.

can't believe work have not told you what your working. 

is it snowing with you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no snow at the moment but my bro is gona call me if he hears of snow up where i live

work said i can go before the temp drops

i would have never even chanced work in the skyline but in the truck i do feel safer, still scary.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well you take care driving home. when we had snow at beg of this year i left work early to come home and even though i have a 4x4 i still ended up skidding on the ice. 

i've gotta do the weekly shop sometime today. which means a 4 mile drive (which isn't far) but it is driving up the valley were the weather will def be worse.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you be careful hun, its so icy out there


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well it took me an nearly 2 hrs to get to work this morning.  F*ck police are dim, there was an accident on the main road so they sent all the traffic round the country roads which were dangerous.  My brakes wouldn't stop the car at one point.

Take care everyone it seems to be freezing and making things worse

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

nothing but a sheet of ice here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey it all sounds like we have had trouble today.

so dangerous

amanda stay home, luke went to work in swansea and it was raining but m4 covered in ice!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Andy is in swansea too,hoping he can come home early


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bet my boss is mean and waits til late to send me home boo hiss boo


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Health and Safety, if roads are dangerous then he should send you home earlier.  Its gonna freeze tonight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers

i am hoping to go before it dark which is early tonight as its the shortest day


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Be careful your roads are bad


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, I gave up and came home. Ended up in a ditch on the way to Carmarthen and a nice farmer pulled me out! All OK, I was going v slow, but ice and slopes don't mix...

Take care out there everyone, and Kara get home before it goes dark


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG sarah.
Glad you got home safe.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg sarah i am glad your ok and big up for the nice farmer

my boss has disappeared !!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks both, I felt like a right wally! Luckily it was easy to get towed out of, the farmer is my hero! Nice to be back home with a mug of tea, enough excitement for one day. 

Kara, think you should do a runner while your boss has gone.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think that is a good idea lol, which way do you go to carmarthen?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Went through Trelech and Meidrim as that gets gritted, but it was really bad.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i used main roads from clunderwen to tenby and not one bit was ok, i am hoping it has thawed a bit now as it was dangerous

never seen it this bad before


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

It had definitely thawed a bit by the time I got back, but there's some bits that just don't see any sun. Be really careful and go as soon as you can.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think its gona freeze again tonight too


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh dear Sarah  - glad you are home safe and sound.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

boss has come back and says thats is not bad out there

well he lives 2mins walk from the hotel so how the f*** does he know the knob head lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh sarah glad you were ok thank god for the farmer!  hope you made it back safe kara roads are bad by me too


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

My goodness what a chatty lot

Sarah - glad you are ok after getting up close and personal with a ditch. The roads are terrible round here, very icy.

Kar - hope you got home ok and that your boss didnt make you work till late.

Marie - hope your baseline went ok, what was cardiff like, hope you got all your shopping done.

Michelle - great ticker

Miriam - its best to stay inside when it so horrid - what does maia think of the snow

Well I got to the end of the motorway and got a call from my boss telling me not to come to work as the office is in a very isolated area and was frozen solid so there was no access to the office woohoo. Called in when it defrosted and got some stuff to do at home over chrismas so I dont have to go in tomorrow. Going to clean the house tomorrow as it is filthy after all of the decorating. The lounge is finished except for the furniture. We are sitting on a fouton but at least we have curtains and a real fire - its amazing.

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats good no work sugar you can clean whilst listning to xmas music channels instead lol bet its fab sitting infront of real fire in this weather.. not sure if maias noticed the snow or not but she likes the outside xmas lights


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar i was allowed to go at 5pm i think lol so not that early

how are you all today?

not many days left in 2009 girls


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

5pm Kara, what a meanie!

Sugar, hope you are enjoying your time off work by your nice new fire

Hope everyone is OK today


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

OMg SarahJane hope you are ok (and the car), are you not going for your few days away now?

Miriam, SarahJane, Taffy, Pix, Queenie, Kara, Sugar,- thx so much for the good luck, the scan was fine so i have started hrt now. 

There was no snow sunday night when we went to sleep but a lot monday morning but we were only about  5mins late. 

Sugar thanks shopping was ace my sister and debbie said we had to go to the new St Davids and its great, loved it, DH took me for brekkie in the new john lewis very posh lol!

We came back up last night and this morning I see they have closed both bridges so now I wish we had stayed a bit later and got stuck haha

Omg sugar I am so jealous I wish I didn't have to be in work! your fire sounds great. I am stuck in work still even though the snow is really bad here today, loads of people couldnt get in. I bet we will all have to stay til 5.30 though

I am not sure what to do now about work as I have to go back for scan on 4th jan which is supposed to be my first day back so I should book it off really but toying with idea of sicky. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have a sicky hun, one day wont matter lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hope everyone is doing ok,

Well work phoned today and said not to rush in tomorrow, we are off out on our Christmas do at lunchtime and the boss said not to worry about coming in too early as the roads will be icy and he doesnt want anyone crashing. How cool is that. Will leave about 9ish and get into work around 9.30ish and then we are off out at 12. Should be home by 6ish and then the Christmas celebrations can start woohoo.  I dont go back to work until the 4th of Jan - double woohoo.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now that is proper cool

like your boss and enjoy your lunch


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice one Sugar, have a good day tomorrow!

Glad your scan went OK and you can start the next step Marie. I'm OK thanks, car is fine too


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well done on your scan Marie

Woohoo have fun tomorrow Sugar


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wont be on here till tomorrow now so hope everyone has a great day. I am off out for my Christmas lunch soon and then off till 4th Jan. So excited now  

Merry Christmas all  

 2010 is our year girlies


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

marie well done,wont be long for you now  

Sugar like the sound of your open fire! How is it?Bet its really christmasy.Have fun at your lunch.

Hope everyone is warm lol and well.  

Cant wait for christmas now,I dont care what time Sam wakes up christmas day,we will all be up with him lol...andy doesnt know that yet  

It snowed here for about 5 mins   But at least Sam got to see snow,his face was a picture


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive heard  the weather is bad up your way

white crimbo would be nice but not for us cause we will go visiting i thikn lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad scan went well marie   i want more snow only had half hours today then it rained aswell so icy floor is what we have


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

miriam thats how it happened here.caccy ice  

If I dont get the chance to come on over christmas.

merry christmas and a happy new year to all......think its gonna be a fantastic year!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas to each and everyone of you lovely ladies.  I hope 2010 brings you all your dreams and more

Hugs and love

Michelle


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hiya girls. I won't be on here until after Boxing Day as I will be visiting family across South Wales (weather permitting!). Starting my first set of injections on Christmas Day which I'm quite nervous about but just want to get everything started now. Having to take all my meds with me whilst visiting various relatives so should be quite interesting!

Hope everyone has a great Christmas and that 2010 is a great year for all of us!!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Good luck with your injections hun you will be fine xx

Merry christmas everyone xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

merry crimbo all

nic i hope your jabs go well, first one is always the worst.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas everybody, let's hope 2010 is a good year for us all!

Thank you so much to everyone who comes in here to offer your support and advice, it means such a lot,

Big hugs to you all


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Meant to say Nic, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck with xmas day jabs trickynic   wishing you all a merry christmas and a real lucky new year


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nic good luck today with your jab.


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just popping in to say a very quick happy christmas to you all  
Hope all your christmas dreams and wishes come true in 2010  
  
x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. I had a fantastic day with family. Just popping by to say thanks for all the good luck messages for my first jab yesterday. I managed not to think about it too much all day and, having had a few glasses of red wine beforehand, it went just fine. Turns out my husband was more nervous about jabbing me than I was about getting jabbed!

Nic


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done on your jan nic. i would never let luke near me with a needle but then he is needle phobic lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

well done nic.  not long to go now!!
Hope everyone had a fantastic christmas  
We are supposed to be getting REAL snow this week....all week,believe it when I see it lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i want snow and then i wont come to work, new years eve at around 5pm would be good for me lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope everybody had a good Christmas! Had a lovely day with my parents up in N Wales. Went for a walk in the hills yesterday and now don't feel quite so guilty about how much I ate!

Well done on your jab Nic, hope DH is ok with it all now and you are both getting used to it.

Ravan, Kara, I'm v. excited about proper snow, sounds like we should be getting a fair bit. Fingers crossed the time is right so you don't have to go to work Kara!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

when is the snow coming?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

tomorrow ,through till friday! But I'll believe it when I see it lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

and me   i keep checking outside its freezing no snow yet tho lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh i would love to be snowed in


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

me too not that i plan on going anywhere in this cold weather   maia is lots better today shes playing in a mickey mouse tent she rips the door open to get in there


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

awww bet Maia is loving all her pressies lol Hope youve taken some pics!  

Well so much for the weather man    Its raining  

morning all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah gutted its rain, they are saying it will turn to snow !!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bloody cr*p rain


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Little bit of snow coming down here now ..... but its too wet and warm to settle 

Looks pretty though!!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yay we got snow,huge flakes!! But like you Taffy dont know if it will settle coz it rained first! fingers crossed eh?! lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am so jealous, it will settle if it freezes and be bloody dangerous too


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Turned into rain again   bet we have a sheet of ice in the morning! Gonna be really dangerous,be careful everyone


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Rain? Oh my God I wish it was. We're snowed in!!!! 6 inches of snow and still the fattest flakes of snow i've seen in years!!!! None of us can get into work!!!!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh never i wish we had snow.  Its just raining here. We had a few flakes earlier and its now stopped.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Huge HELLLOOOO to everyone!

I'm back    ...have been a lurker and poster on and off for quite a while depending on what's been going on. Nice to see some familiar names and lots of new ones.

One the way with first ivf cycle...
Started jabbing (downregging) on 23rd December. DH and I not too bothered about injections as we got used them with the IUI in April.
Baseline scan on 18th Jan. Trickynic - looks like our dates are pretty close at the mo 

We've got snow here (Gwent) but not as much as we'd hoped. Wanted to have enough to keep DH at home with me tomorrow!

Here's to a fantastic 2010 for us all.... I've got a good feeling about it!
Sam
xxxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello Sam looks like its gonna start and get busy here,posted the list for you to add your name to the list.

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb

Mel ...... FET 2 embies.... Down reg 22nd Jan... ET 1st week March

Marie..... FET.... Baseline 21st Dec.... Transfer w/c 4th Jan hopefully

Jule.......1st Appt in Guys 4th Jan.......hopefully will be put on a short waiting list...

Wish we had snow here,but we have nothing! Roads are clear.Milliemags I'm so jealous,I want to be snowed in lol 

Morning all


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome back Sam and Good luck for your treatment  
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome back sam and well done with starting jabs over crimbo

ravan lovely looking list hun

sugar are you still around?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome back sam. glad to hear your jabs are going well.

well not long to go now till 2010 and the start to a new year and bfp.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hope 2010 brings tons of luck to you all.

sounds like its gona be a busy one

maria are you still about?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome back Sam and all the very best for your tx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

How is everyone doing? Hope you all had a fab Christmas and are looking forward to what 2010 brings.

We had a great time over Christmas except I have  had a horrid chest infection since boxing and have been feeling pretty lousy but I think it is starting to go now. It has felt like my head has been stuck in a fog and an elephant has been sitting on my chest. Trying to catch up on some sleep now as have had the most awful nights sleep the last few nights.

Cannot wait for Feb now, hope it rushes by. 

Hi Sam, hope the jabs are going well. It is so exciting when things get started. I cannot wait for my planning apt to get the ball rolling. I have been trying to clear the credit card for the next onslaught of payments to ferring  

Kar, Michelle, Raven, Millie, Sarah hope you are all ok and enjoying the holidays.

Marie - How was the baseline scan, hope its all set for collection as planned.

Jule - not long till your apt, I bet you are so super excited about it now. The ball will be rolling before you know it. 

 to all of my fab FF Friends


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tess lovely to have you back.

Glad xmas went well but sorry to hear you have not been well

I'm fine thanks had a busy xmas day but the rest has been quite quiet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh sugar sorry to hear your have been ill, there is so much going round

great you had a good crimbo and feb will be here before you know it


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Afternoon all  

Wasn't sure if I should copy rest of list and add my name to it (so I did just in case)

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb

Mel ...... FET 2 embies.... Down reg 22nd Jan... ET 1st week March

Marie..... FET.... Baseline 21st Dec.... Transfer w/c 4th Jan hopefully

Jule.......1st Appt in Guys 4th Jan.......hopefully will be put on a short waiting list...

Sam.....IVF #1..... down reg 23rd Dec.... baseline 18th Jan 


hope everyone's nice and warm.. yucky sleety stuff here, DH in work so didn't get the snow we'd hoped for overnight  
trying to decide whether to make some space to put xmas presents away (look out cupboards  ) or sort out kitchen (and get rid of any out of date stuff - look out cereal boxes and unfinished jars/bottles of sauce  )
xxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck to us all for 2010!! Here's to a bumper year of IVF Wales (and Guy's, Reprofit etc) babies and bumps.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

How rude of me not to say thank you for my very warm welcome back    sorry ladies and a heartfelt thank you 

..still haven't decided if it's kitchen cupboards or xmas presents.... procrastinate? me?  ....always!
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey laura how the devil are you?

sam kitchen cupboards dont sound much fun lol


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

can confirm that the kitchen cupboards were not much fun.. but glad they're done (well a few of them anyway). Seemed to have stockpiled a variety of out of date flavoured olive oils (infused with basil, sundried tomatoes, walnut oil, sesame seed oil... you name it and I seem to have bought one for the back of the cupboard at some time in the last 6 years) some date as far back as 2004 - practically antiques!

onwards to other exciting jobs....   or maybe a cuppa and a fairy cake first to give me some energy!
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

2010 is the year girls, good luck each and every one   I'll add my dates when decided if still having planning appointment on March 1st. Depends on what is happening with lap really. Will be phoning next week


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome back sam your cuboards sound like mine    this thread is going to be so busy im never going to keep up


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Sam - yep, looks like you are going to be just ahead of me! What day is your EC planned for? Mine is 1st Feb.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy new year to everyone and i hope 2010 brings you all good luck.  Love to you all xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Party while you can girls! Happy new year, next year will have responsibilities - bumps and little ones!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy new year ladies

hope 2010 makes all your dreams come true


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Happy new year ladies.  May 2010 be your year


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy new year everyone, this is going to be our year girls i know it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

heres hoping 2010 will be a real  year for you all


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are enjoying what's left of the holidays. We've had a lovely time, in the end I felt more Christmassy than I thought I would, which was a nice surprise! Off to Coventry at the weekend after abandoning my trip before Christmas - will do my best to avoid the ditches this time lol

Welcome Sam, gosh it is v. busy on here now. 

Sugar, I do hope you feel better soon, sounds like a nasty bug you've had

Pix, hope you manage to get some more info when you phone next week

Best of luck on Monday Jule, how exciting!

Nic, Marie, hope you are both doing OK with your jabbing

Big hello to everyone else, hope you all have a fab night tonight and wishing you all the very best for 2010, let's hope it will be a great year for us all!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy New Year to you all - heres hoping ALL your dreams come true in 2010


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just echoing everyone else.....Happy New Year everyone.May all your dreams come true


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well ladies here we are at 2010 and may this year bring you all luck with your treatments


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy new year girlies

Plenty of   and   that 2010 is a good year for us all.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just noticed your ticker sugar,down to days now,not months lol

Hope everyone is doing well,especially those that are dring and jabbing  

We had about an oz of snow last night! Doubt it will last long though,need a little more


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Happy 2010 everyone  I've got a good feeling about this one too... let's do what we can to keep the     

trickynic - my estimated EC is week commencing 1st Feb (may see you in Cardiff!) tho trying not to get ahead of myself as still a few hurdles between now and then!

xx
gonna grab a quick cuppa to help me defrost. Both hounds fast asleep on settee after their walk around a frozen pond


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Happy new year everyone!
Hiya Sam good luck for your upcoming treatment. Yep Kara I am still here, sorry been out and about loads and things keep happening meaning i dont get a quiet 10mins with the laptop. I need to read back and catch up. Sugar thanks the scan was fine, i am on HRT now. I'm not really sure what happens with FET but I am due back to clinic on monday for another scan when hopefully we should get a date for transfer. 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Marieclare - good luck with your frostie xx


The BDO darts has started on BBC - may sound    but for me it's telly heaven for a week! Can't get enough of it!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

im the same Sam,been watching the worlds on sky too!  lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Raven - not long till apts now, it seemed so long ago that I got my bfn and had booked our next apt but now its 4wks tomorrow. Hope it flies by.

Marie - good luck on hrt for your frostie. I dont know much about fet (not got that far for it to be an option   ) I hope that your next scan goes well and your little ice baby is soon bck where they belong.

Sam - have you started jabbing yet? not long till ec   that the hurdles are not too difficult to overcome. We should be in the hospital the same day.

Tricky - how are you doing? hope everything is going ok

Sarah - how was coventry? hope you had a good time

jul - good luck for tomorrow, I hope it goes brilliantly well for you

Pix hope you get hold of the clinic and you get some news

Well the house is de-decked and looking so unfestive now. Very boring but at least I can start focusing on 2010 and get myself ready for tx #3. I hope that this year is good for everyone.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie they will measure your lining at this scan and see how thick it is, you might well be ready for et very soon


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Getting close now Marie, good luck.

That the way Sugar 2010 is here and third time lucky is just around the corner.

Onwards and upwards girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix any news on your op? are you gona start chasing them? queenie what about you huni?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm going to give them a ring tomorrow. I really want to get moving on this now, have been having pains for weeks and don't know why. I have only had one AF since last tx and every morning for a few weeks I wake with familiar pains thinking at last she is here but no. Very bad lower back pain, off and on pain around my right ovary area and like an a occasional twist/stitch feeling on left ovary area and lots of cramping low down Perhaps PCO has got worse, or maybe IBS because that seems to have flarred up as well. Oh well will get on my mission tomorrow. Want AF to show her face now, so can get repeat fsh and get amh done same time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you having your repeat bloods at clinic:?

i had simliar pains and that was adhersions but it could be lots of things i suppose, at least you will know after your lap


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah doing bloods at clinic. JE said that I could repeat them so shall I just ring the nurses? Is there a charge for this? Yeah so glad having lap before moving forward.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have never been charged for it hun and i dont think anyone here has


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

cool, would obviously pay but good to know the score!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for scan tomorrow marie   think the list needs to be reposted ...im lost already!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

here you go lol Im lost too. 


Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb

Mel ...... FET 2 embies.... Down reg 22nd Jan... ET 1st week March

Marie..... FET.... Baseline 21st Dec.... Transfer w/c 4th Jan hopefully

Jule.......1st Appt in Guys 4th Jan.......hopefully will be put on a short waiting list...

Sam.....IVF #1..... down reg 23rd Dec.... baseline 18th Jan


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix i hope af arrives soon so you get your bloods done and that you are able to chase up your lap.

marie good luck for scan.

i tried phoning the waiting list nurses to see if my referall had been sent but there has been only an answer phone all over xmas. so i also phoned clinic and was told to speak with linda to see if it had been sent but she is not in until tuesday. anyway gonna ring waiting list nurses tomorrow if no sucess there will ring clinic tuesday. although i did find the appointment number for private app with dr g so if needs be will try that.

have just printed my calendar for this year - this is the calendar that i write all things to do with fertility. so i am now ready to start making app and get going.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Queenie, I hope you manage to get through tomorrow.  

Pix, fingers crossed for AF soon, or Miriam will have to get the bush out!

Good luck Marie.

I've started making arrangements for our tx. I've e-mailed the clinic and got details of the tx protocols - all very different to normal IVF so lots of get my head around.  I'm booking the flights tonight and have already booked one hotel.  There's lots of do but it feels good to be booking stuff at last.

Back to work tomorrow, gutted but have had a great Christmas break.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

laura thats great news must feel good doing things to get ready. glad to hear you had a great xmas.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Gosh the list is going quickly!

Laura so glad you have booked things and are moving on tx again.  

Queenie good idea to keep a diary, i don't for personal just for work


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow Laura things are moveing for you.  When is your appt, and where is it?

Sugar ive also got my decs down ready to plan for the new year.  

Marie good luck for your scan.

Queenie i also keep a diary its good to look back on the last year and see where we have come.  Ive also just done my calendar ready for this year.
Queenie and Pix hope you both manage to chase up your appts and they are not too far away.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura thats great news bet it feel nice to be doing something

queenie i doubt you will need to see dr g before your op and if you want to you can ask for an appointment with him through the clinic, dont go paying where you dont need to hun. as long as your on the waiting list thats the main thing. dr g is great


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hiya girls. 10th day of jabs today and they are really starting to hurt! I'm wondering whether my insides are a bit swollen and bruised (no markings on skin but belly is like a beachball!). Any tips of areas that may be a bit less sensitive? I'm alternating either side of my tummy every day.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

WHich jabs is it suprecur.  Do you give your tummy a good pinch and then stab the injection in?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you are jabbing is a different spot each time?

the best way is to relax which isnt the easiest thing to do when you sticking a needle in your belly


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks both

yes it is suprecur and luckily, with the amount of mince pies I have eaten this Christmas, there is more than an inch to pinch! Maybe I'm just being a big baby


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i use to find if i did a jab that hurt a little i was then expecting the next one to hurt and it did until i relaxed and took my time

slow and steady is the way to go


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree although dont drag the needle too slowly or it will be painful.  try and take a big pinch and make sure you change the needle after drawing up so that its not blunt. good luck


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

or get your hubby to do them for you lol  you might be thinking about it too much.
I'm in pain just listening to you all talking about needles


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol ravan you are funny

im a slow jabber, slower the better


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I feel faint


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wuss lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh no not too slow got you'd be dragging the skin ouch!!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree, slow is best.  I used to do it really slowly and I too would need to be relaxed otherwise it hurt.  Good luck trickynic.

Jule, I'm going to Reprofit in Czech Republic for donor egg tx. So we go out 11th July and appt is 12th July for DH to do his bit and donor EC.  I think I get scanned that day to check lining and I start prog.  Then they try and do 5 day transfers so we'll be staying over there for 6 nights.  We hopefully will also get frosties too.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

im going to be sick!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah it works for me, think i must have done thousand and thousands of jabs now lol

i dont even feel them anymore and that includes the gestone, mad or what

laura wow that really isnt that long away is it. do you take any drugs before going out or are you  doing a natural cycle


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, not sure where everyone is in their cycle but I just wanted to add I jab fast. My stomach is black, full of bruises which are quite painful!!! Good luck to all cyclers this year. xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh Laura that is exciting not long really either.  You can have a little hol in between waiting for transfer then.  Good opportunity to relax.  Wehavent managed to get a coffe in have we,  If you fancy still meeting let me know when you are free and im sure i can slot it into my diary


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am just learning about the protocol.  But I think I take a depot shot, just one jab to shut everything down.  Then estrogen tablets for 3 weeks I think. Finally a lining scan before I go over there (will prob try and arrange this at IVF Wales if poss) and prog support from the day of donor EC. 

Jule, we'll probably go to Vienna for a couple of days in between EC and ET as it's only 2 hours drive away.  Yes, coffee would be great. I'll check my diary when I get back to work tomorrow and figure out when I can work at home.  

hi Cath, how are you doing?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah that sound like a FET protocol and i assume this is similar as your womb needs to get ready for those lovely blasts your'll be having back

can you have more that 2?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Laura, I'm ok thankyou. Whats news with you, Ive lost touch. x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think they will do more than 2 at transfer but I'm not sure I want more than 2, lol.  I've never done FET, never got enough embies!  So it's all a bit new to me.  But there are lots of FF's on the Reprofit boards who know all about it thankfully.  Lots of ladies from the US seem to use Reprofit.  Not sure why. 

Glad you're doing well Cath.  I'm onto donor egg IVF in the Czech Republic.  Sounds like a mad plan but I hope it works out ok.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a very good friend of mine is having twins with a surrogate through your clinic laura. what an exciting time for you.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening all 

ravan - was final of pdc darts tonight? who won? i know that Phil Taylor and Whitlock were playing would love The Wizard to have won but suspect Taylor did it again. No Sky in our house so never get to watch those matches. Happy to plan viewing this week for BDO on BBC tho 
sugar - i started jabbing on 23rd dec - appt on 18th jan to check thickness of lining - fingerscrossed that all will be ok. Hope it's 3rd time lucky for you
marie - good luck for tomorrow
queenie - like the idea of a calendar - you sound all organised (unlike me!)
cardiff laura - i'm back to work tomorrow too    Hope plans for czech republic continue to go smoothly - sounds exciting 
trickynic - just been jabbed for today - my jabs starting to get a bit sore too even tho I've got plenty to pinch with the Xmas excesses.  Back to slimming world on Tuesday for me to assess the damage! U braver than me doing the jabs yourself - i always have DH do them.

Hello to kara, jule, michelle and cath and anyone else I've missed - sorry, lots of peeps to try to keep up with!

AF arrived on New Year's Day (nice timing) I've suggested that she take a 'gap year' and have politely informed her I don't want to see her til next year - pix shall I suggest she pays you a brief visit on her way?

Hope everyone has a good week xx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone - Raven you made me laugh!! I used to have the world's worst needle phobia (a year of Cognitive Behaviour Therapy, 3 months of hypnosis, countless books and CDs) so if I can do it anyone can do it. I may have misled you all into thinking I was doing the jabs myself but there is no way on earth I could. My husband is doing them for me - I have to go out of the room whilst he prepares the needle or I might lose my nerve! 

I think you are right Kara - I need to relax. I think I must automatically tense my stomach muscles which is bound to make it feel more painful.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tric i found they hurt sometimes and other times not wheter i relaxed or not.  However i have never allowed anyone else to do mine lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

My sister done my for the 1st few days and then i done all of mine, i felt it was better i was very tense when she done them cause i was anxious waiting for the pain.  Doing my own i knew when it was coming and was prepared


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Well what a busy place it has been tonight, sorry hard to keep up!!

Hope jabs get better trickynic

Hope yours are going ok Sam and yes please tell the wicked witch to call at mine!

Where did I read about your dissertation Jule? I am impressed well done you. I have been on a major catch up with my work and have been mad enough to register another subject to start in a few weeks so going to be manic but should mean that time goes fast! Good luck for Guys


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Nic my hubby did all my jabs too lol I hated needles! Still do,makes me feel all queasy lol

Sam Yep Taylor won,but whitlock gave him a run for his money! 7-3 in the end. Taylor was worried lol

Hope everyone is well.

Just a quicky from me,got to go and get a stairgate!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan loving your ticker hun, days now yipee


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Laura, I know a lady who had the same thing and after many many failed attempts she is now pregnant so it does work hun, hang in there.
My cycle was a frozen , my 2nd frozen and I wasnt hopful at all as only 1 survived the thaw out of 2 and hey ho , it worked!! First ever + pregnancy test for me. A similar story to Miriam, although I had a ton on immune drugs too!!!! Best of luck. xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

nice to see you back Cath, sorry you have been so poorly.

Well ladies all I can say is always, always chase up referrals, etc. I spoke to the secretary for Dr. Goel before christmas and she said that I was down to have a follow up but wouldn't hear until the middle of January. Me being me rang today to check up to be told we've got nothing on the system for you! I was I think you'll find you have!! She then reeled off my old address from couple of years ago and stood firm that she had nothing there for me. Then she said oo hang on you are booked in to be seen on January 15th at 13.30!!! She now has my updated address and yippee I have a date!!!! I would have missed that appoint had I not rang! By the way this is at west wales general, not Cardiff!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats great pix, thats under 2 weeks whoo hoo

is this to see the con?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb

Mel ...... FET 2 embies.... Down reg 22nd Jan... ET 1st week March

Marie..... FET.... Baseline 21st Dec.... Transfer w/c 4th Jan hopefully

Jule.......1st Appt in Guys 4th Jan.......hopefully will be put on a short waiting list...

Sam.....IVF #1..... down reg 23rd Dec.... baseline 18th Jan

Pix.....Consultation for lap 15th Jan.....Planning appoint 1st. March open to change depending on when have lap


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah to see the cons, so hopefully will find out then when having. Gosh am I supposed to be excited about having an op


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i always got excited about my ops well apart from the first one as i was nervous as hell

so you better get question writing lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh I know they are going to be bombarded and you will be nagged! Going to stand firm with her I remember her reluctance to refer me to Cardiff and that was for IUI, knowing full well that IUI no good with DP's history! Bit nervous now because it is not in Cardiff where they are more specialised.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would ask them to do a lap, dye and hysterscopy. remove any ahersions and especially look at your high ovary and free this up, also consent to removal of any endo if found

the more you consent to the more they can do


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wow you lot don't half talk. 

pix wow so glad you phoned that is not long to wait. well done.

well i just phoned the pre op nurses about lap and no referral has been sent. boo hoo. so gonna ring je secretary tomorrow to make sure it gets sent. the nurse said that once they get a referral an app for assesment will be quite soon and they will then decide if it is urgent or routine and this will depend on how long i have to wait for op and on the lenght of waiting list. i bet mine will be put down as a routine lap.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Pix - good news about your appointment  

Queenie - hope you get something sorted soon - keep on their case 

Hello everyone else - losing track of you all already .... sorry


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie i hope you get this sorted asap, your wait will go from your appointment but do check this


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes i will keep on the case really don't want this to delay tx a long time. which app do you mean that my name will go on the waiting list. do you mean the assesment app that they send me. will i see dr g at the assesment or someone else.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks girls. That brill info, thanks Kara.

Hope you hear soon Queenie, maybe it taking time because of the christmas break. When DP was down for day surgery at Cardiff Queenie, he seen a nurse at the assessment appoint and he was given a date there and then for op.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks pix.

loving the ticker, can't wait to get one.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm sure you will get one soon


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah cos they will soon get fed up with my phoning.lol

well i started back today on the pregnacare and omega 3 tablets and dh back on the wellman.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Queenie a little tip if they do put you down as routine, leave it a few weeks, and then if you've not heard anything ring the cons sec and tell them that things have changed.  They should them move you up the list.  This is what I was told by one of the sec's in our local hospital.  It is naughty I know, but desperate time means desperate measures.

Hope you don't have to wait to long


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the appointment queenie will be with an assesment nurse i would have thought but sounds like a few thing might have changed 

you wait starts from referel so this would be the date you saw JE


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks kara. well hopefully then my follow up app was 17th dec so that is good if referel date is from then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it should be

all my laps have been routine laps and before my first i was put into hospital locally with pain and vomiting due to the hydros yet they wouldnt operate

you gp can write and get your bumped up the list


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

that must have been awful for you kara. did they have a reason for not doing it then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah they didnt wana step on another cons toes!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie hun i found this http://wales.gov.uk/docs/statistics/2009/090729sdr1112009en.pdf

The standards for maximum waiting times are:
• 14 weeks for inpatient or day case treatment.
• 10 weeks for a first outpatient appointment (excluding Child & Adolescent Mental Health
Services)
• 16 weeks for anyone referred to Specialist Child and Adolescent Mental Health Services
(CAMHS) to be assessed and any intervention plans required to be initiated.

bear in mind too that most hospitals like to keep their waiting list targets and cardiff are good at this.

/links


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks kara you are def the queen of google.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its very sad, i just know where to look as ive been there lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie hope you get through to them soon.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Pix, loving your new ticker hun, won't be long till you're on your way to tx again  

Queenie, keep badgering them til you get the date you want!  

I've booked our flights today!  We're flying Bristol to Prague with easyjet. It's about 2 hours drive from there.  We're out there for 6 nights. I have taken a bit of a flyer by returning on Saturday afternoon which could be the day of ET if we go to day 5.  So I will just have to persuade them to do ET in the morning! 

Thanks Kara & Cath for the positive stories.  Nice to hear about reprofit successes too!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Laura. Oh how exciting for you, getting things booked makes it all a reality. You are now getting much closer to your BFP


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just back after a few days away in Coventry visiting family and friends - good to see it so busy on here, have now totally lost track, so will catch up when I am more awake. Hope you are all OK and keeping safe and warm in all this nasty weather.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you had a lovely time, you'll find it hard to catch up its manic on here!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im lost too   but yippie pix glad you managed to chase your appointment up! and laura so pleased you are organising your next tx   will catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone thanks for all the good luck. 

Great news about the arrangements Laura its better when you have concrete dates booked in isnt it, and flights as well, brilliant. 

Loving the chat about jabbing. I'm a slow jabber and I can't do it without a bit of ice first. I have so many bruises this time its unbelievable, what a mess my belly looks. 

Cath its good to read about success with frozen, I cant muster up much hope but am trying. 

Pix its great news on the appointment thats nice and soon, yay and a date for planning apt as well, well done thats great. I see clinic are onto March already for appointments omg!

Queenie I hope you get things moving really soon. 

Thanks everyone for the good luck, Kara thanks for the info, yeh they measured it at 9-10mils, so am hoping thats ok. Transfer is going to be thursday fingers crossed it defrosts ok. Only one embie so one shot. Had last suprecur and started on cyclogest last night joy joy! I don't really understand why the suprecur stops now, hoping one of you lovelies can explain it. Will I not ovulate or something?

Back home now and its seriously snowing again  A LOT, I made it into work but god knows how I will get home, none of the roads have been gritted so we will all be stuck here. I have not arranged any time off for transfer so will just have to chuck sickie on thursday. Having a major panic now as the snow is supposed to be heading south and I'm worried about not being able to get down on thursday to collect my frostie if it thaws.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maria great news about your frostie. they will thaw that morning so if you think you cant get there call them asap

its snowing in west wales pretty bad at the moment but not in work near the coast, im not sure how the heck im gona get home hoping to leave soon


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

No snow here   apparently we are getting it though.Sky is pretty dark.

great news marie,be thinking of you thursday.

Hope everyone else has snow lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks ravan and kara. I am hoping we will be able to leave soon too as the carpark is getting burried but boss has a 4x4 so isn't sympathetic  

will have to give her a nudge in a bit coz its getting silly. 

I will leave wednesday night if it looks bad kara, before i was thinking I would just set off early thursday and tootle down.. that way I could turn around if bad news but would be nearly there if not. Now with the snow i'm not sure. I was going to wait on reports from my mum on what the weather was doing down there. But its the whole journey i guess that could be a problem. the m6 has already been shut here this morn.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Great Marie, you are going to have your lovely embie nice and snug where it belongs on  thur.   Snow is pretty bad it is snowing quite bad on top of the snow that hadn't cleared here. Not sure if they are up to March for planning appoints, I made that appoint before christmas specifically for March. Hope you are going to be allowed home from work.

Hope you managed to chase up referral Queenie and got snowed in from school!

Sending some snow your way Ravan!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Ahh right sorry, so maybe they are not quite up to march yet. wonder what the first planning appointment would be now. 

Me and DH were talking yesterday about what the plan is if this one doesn't work as the travelling is really getting us down. je has said liverpool is good. I'm in two minds though because i cant stand the thought of months and months of delays and I'm not sure what would be involved transporting sperm. Its all gotta be now now now for me!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks pix,its started! Let it snow lol

Marie we have transfered sperm before,dont know if its still the same,but they gave us a special container with the frozen sperm in it and we had so many hours to get it to our destination......cant remember how many hours.But that was when ivfwales was caru.Hope that helps.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Marie, always good to have a plan but focus on your embie and that you won't need to have to think about your next go!   Can imagine that the travelling can get a bit much.

Woohoo here come snow angels Ravan!

Gosh that easy to transport sperm, thats good


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maria i am hoping you wont need a new plan so fingers crossed, the travelling must be hard 

pix lovely the ticker hun

ravan bet your getting excited now i know i am for you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

ah thanks Ravan that doesn't sound too bad. 

Just had a bit of a punch to the stomach, saw on ******** girl in work pregnant. First time this has happened to me as its a very male focussed company. She was on my radar as a possibility but its still given me a bit of a knock. I made myself go congratulate her and trying my best to be dead happy for her but they weren't even trying


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

told Dh as he knows them too and he seemed really pleased. I dont think he gets me being upset


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie men don't get as upset about it like us, its a women thing and it is horrible.  I never used to get jealous but since mc have found i can get bitter.  It took a lot of courage to go and congratulate her well done hun.  The not trying bit is infuriating


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks michelle I feel like a cow but i would love to go and have a cry in the loos LOL how awful. 

she said she thinks she is 7-8 weeks but she has her own anxieties, I am trying to think of them too. She hasn't had a scan yet, we would have by that time.I felt bad when she said that coz I had one yesterday and ok its not the same but i suppose we all have our own problems. It will be another 5-6 weeks before midwife gets in touch so she is finding the waiting difficult. I was at a party with her 3 and a half weeks ago and she was drinking and smoking then so she cant have known that long. 

this sounds really really stupid I know but where i work its mostly men and i just always thought it would be me first in the office, i know 2 yrs is nothing compared to how long some have been trying but more and more little signposts i had imagined for myself are being taken away. that might not make sense but you know where you think out of a group of friends, or cousins, or whatever, you will be the next and then you are not and someone else just does it by accident it seems so unfair   
anyway enough whinging from me, boss says we can go at 3pm so not long now.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Marie I dont think it matters if you've been trying for 2 years or 20 years.When your in our position it does seem really unfair.When we had our tx(over the years) seemed everytime it failed someone got pregnant.You are intitled to feel like that.But we are all here for you.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie like Ravan doesn't matter how long you have been trying it still hurts whatever.  Chin up lovely you will get there in the end look at me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie BIG HUGS

it is hard when someone gets pregnant hun and it takes alot of courage to be the big person and passs of your congratulations. i personally would then go and have a cry, nothing wrong with that at all. men are odd sometimes and luke never use to understand why it hurt me when someone got pregnant.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Right, I think I'm just about up to date with you all!

Marie, glad your scan went well and all the very best for Thursday. Good idea to get over the night before if you can. I posted this link on the other thread, but its really useful if you are travelling in the next few hours as you will get an idea of where heavy snow will fall 
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/pws/invent/weathermap/

Sorry you have had to deal with the news of your work colleague today. It is really hard, I do my best to be pleased for people but it does make a big knot inside 

ravan, not long for you now, very exciting!

Pix, glad you have your appointment, good job you phoned.

Queenie, i really hope you get sorted for your referral soon, keep on their case 

Laura, great you have booked your flights, and good to have a nice trip to vienna planned too.

Nic, Jule, Sam, Sugar, Mel and Milliemags, hope you are all doing OK

Cov was great, catching up with old schoolfriends and my grannie. We are off to the GP tomorrow to ask about referral for dh varicocele. Have printed out loads about it off the web, they are going to love me. Maybe he'll suggest its better for je to do referral, we'll see. If we end up postponing tx, then that's ok, will be better to do that if varicocele being treated gives us a better chance.

Well, sorry if I missed anyone will try and keep on top of all the chat now!

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah i think cons liked it when we are informed and i use to go in with loads of stuff so dont worry, you have to do what is right for you hunni and i think getting it sorted seems wise if needed

hows the snow with you?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Kara, I definitely like to know what's what. I know there is someone in Cardiff who does the procedure but maybe GP will suggest referring us more locally.

It's still snowing here but a bit more like rain now, looks very pretty outside and have taken lots of piccies. I thought about you yesterday, got the train back to Clunderwen.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Im finding it hard to keep up with whos having what and when lol
Sarah what is varicocele?Hope you dont have to delay.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah its still snowing here. your will have to pop in for a cuppa sometime being so close


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

That would be lovely Kara, thanks - how about a mini pembrokeshire meet once this weather clears. I'm hoping to come across next Tuesday for the meet up but maybe have to be in Aber that day, will know by Friday.

Ravan, a varicocele is varicose veins on the testicle. dh has known about it for years but was always told it wouldn't be an issue. it turns out 40% of infertile men have them but then also lots of men have them and have no problems. So, it seems there is a lot of disagreement amongst docs. The most likely effect on fertility is that as the blood pools and it then increases heat and damages sperm. Treatment used to be surgery, but now there is a simple less invasive procedure that blocks off the problem veins and blood flow is rerouted. It doesn't always work and there is no guarantee it will improve fertility, but I have read it can improve fertility 30-50% so it has to be worth exploring. The slightly annoying thing is that we have found this all out by our own research, GP said it wouldn't be a problem so dh never brought it up until recently.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it would be great if you could make the meet up hun


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

fingers crossed, really hope to


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sarah thats got to be worth looking into


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, at least we'll know that we've done all we can. Oh, and I've got to ask je about my little fybroid, maybe something or nothing, hopefully nothing!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Sending you a big huge   Marie

Good you are checking everything out Sarah


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah i think we keep cons on there feet if we go in with loads of questions.  It means they have to keep up to date

I also had a fibroid and had this removed in llandough cardiff.  Lovely consultant did it and it has never grown back


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for all your kind words and support and i hope you don't mind me joining this thread now.  Managed to get a follow up appointment for Feb 25th so not too long - hopefully will get my third cycle sometime in April/May which will give me a few months to get over this one.

I can't tell you how much its helped having eveyone on here to speak to and thank you all for being so kind!!

Cried again this morning but its definately helping being back at work.

jo
xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jo when i had my cancelled tx i was a complete and utter wreck, i couldn't face anything or anyone.  It must be the same for a failed cycle so you are doing really well to get an appointment and move on.  Crying is good hun, relieves the stress.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good to see you on here Jo, you're doing well to get things moving again, its really hard just take care of yourself. I found being back at work quickly an enormous help, after two weeks of my brain frying on the 2ww I needed something else to think about.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo crying is a very good thing to do hun, better out than in. im glad your appointment isnt too far off and it gives you something to work towards

im glad we are able to help you and you know we understand your feelings

big hugs


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Marie      And loads of luck for Thursday   

Jo, welcome back.  Great that you have a follow up appt arranged.  

I'm struggling to keep up on here already!  Great that it's so busy though.  

Just thought, am I ok to stay on this thread even though I'm not cycling at IVF Wales? Hope you don't mind  

No snow yet in Cardiff.  Kind of hoping for lots tomorrow so I don't have to go to London for a meeting on thursday.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura you could be cycling in tim buck too and still be welcome here


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't you dare leave us Laura, will be alongside you on your journey


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

if you leave laura we will come find you


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

It snowed!!!!! amd they closed the school  

Jo great that you have a follow up sorted.

Marie good luck for tomorrow 

laura hope you dont have to go to London,hoping for more snow  

Morning everyone


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Just looked out the window....its still snowing!  Snow angels here i come lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Watch you dont catch a chill out there Grandma lol  
(congrats btw!)
x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

had Sam out in the snow,he loved it!
 it keeps snowing!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Laura, like the others said, don't leave, of course you are welcome here!

Good luck tomorrow Marie, take care travelling


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Sorry for being so slack on posting lately, no excuses really but Em has been hogging the laptop most evenings  

Raven - the schools are closed here too and there is lots of snow - its great. Em is off school so we watching Penelope.

Kar, Michelle hope you both ok and enjoying the snow.

Marie - it is so hard when others anounce thier pgs. Each time I hear about someone else sharing their good news it makes me feel so bad and like my hopes and dreams are so far away. it does get better and easier (v slowly) but we all know how you feel. We all have our personal battles with ivf but thankfully here everyone understands and makes everything so much easier. God luck for thursday

Pix - fab ticker, i bet you are so excited. Isnt it exciting when things start moving, hopefully the lap will happen really soon and then you can start tx again. Hope ou are enjoying the snow.
Sarah - Glad you had a good time in Cov, hope you and dh get the varicocele sorted soon, 

Queenie - any news on the lap yet? Has your school been closed - hope you are having a snow day too, 

Tafy - how are you doing? Not long for you now, hope you are enjoying the snow.

Miriam, Laura,Millie, Nic - hope everyne is doing ok and that the start of 2010 has been good.
 to all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar no worries hun

wow 26 days to go thats not too long at all so hope it goes quick for you

hows everyone else today?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone thanks so much for your kind words and making me feel better  

Jo well done on your follow up glad you don't have long to wait. Well I am "working" from home today due to the snow. Debbie rang to check we could still make it down before giving the go ahead to thaw our little embryo, she is soooo ace to think of stuff like that. Think we will set off tonight to avoid any delays if we try coming down tomorrow. 

how is everyone else?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

full marks for debs i say, she is great

i think leaving later is very wise, what time is et?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

great news marie so tomorrow you are the 1st 2010 PUPO lady!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh Marie there's exciting for you.  Good luck for tomorow.  Where do you stay when you come down?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

fingers crossed Ravan, yep thats the plan!

Erm.. not sure what time ET will be. They are going to call "late morning" with the nod (or not)

Right I know I am getting ahead of myself asking this question, but am guna do it anyway.... the embryo was frozen on day 6 so should it be implanting like straight away? How will it know to do that? How long would you leave it to test?  

Anyone taking asprin? wondering if I should or not

ps Pix forgot to say thanks for the       xxxxxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Aw thanks Jules, I stay at my mums in caldicot (near newport)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it should hatch and implant soon after et hun, you could test 9/10 days post et for blast transfer but always best to listen or try to listen to what they say


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I took asprin and drank pomegranite juice during my cycles.  I did get preg aswell so anything worth a go.  Hope you manage to have a safe journey down tonight take it easy cuase its snowing again here!
In guys they told us that we test 12 days after a 5 day transfer so all hospitals are different


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you are feeling better Marie, that's good of Debbie to check you can make it. Will be keeping fingers crossed you have good news in the morning x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have a safe journey down marie. and good luck to your little embryo for the defrost tomorrow.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck Marie, i've taken aspirin on the last two cycles.  I did loads pomegranite juice, brazil nuts, milk (well milkshake lol) pregnancare with omega.  I'd try anything lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie if you can let us know when you arrive in wales so we know you got here safely.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello all - i have also worked from home today due to the snow - what a nightmare!!

Marie - i'm really excited for you - i didn't know that they did 5 and 6 day transfers at IVF Wales - i thought they only did 3 because they never offered us anything else - i wonder if this is because they knew that our embryos wouldn't survive that long?  Anyway fingers crossed that you arrive safely and that everything goes well tomorrow x

Hope everyone is enjoying the snow, better get back to work - i always feel guilty for working at home - like my boss isn't going to believe that i've been doing work or something!!

Jo
xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/329464.stm

Its about aspirin if this helps

/links


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Marie - hope you have a safe journey down and that your little emby thaws beautifully for tomorrow. It wont be long until you are the 1st pupo of 2010. 

Hope everyone has enjoyed the snow today - its so cold here but the snow is defrosting but will probably freeze overnight. Havent done much work today, had too much fun building snowmen and playing snowball baseball


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie safe journey down from liverpool and all the best for tomorrow


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Afternoon Kar how are you doing today? Whats the snow like down by you? It snowed all night and had a mini snowstorm earlier but nothing since. Its all started to melt but it will probably freeze overnight as it is so cold here.

Cannot wait till my apt now, hopefully we will be able to start the end of feb if the clinic not too busy


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i hope you can start soon hun x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Me too, I am really excited to start now.   it is soon. hope you are well and that pg is good for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar its been sunny all day but the snow is still here, main roads are clear but i havent ventured out as luke had the truck, been sorting my bedroom and almost finished

fingers crossed you can start asap as i can see your itching to get going


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i'm fine.  Its good to feel positive!  You coming to the meet on tuesday?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes I am coming on Tuesday, looking forward to seeing you all.

Cant wait to get started now. It will be good to know what is going on now and to get some dates.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not long until your planning app, have you all your questions ready


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sugar I cant believe its coming around so fast!Mines 2 days after yours,like you said hopefully they are not too busy lol

Kara no overdoing it!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

It is all coming fast isn't it, my planning appointment is 3 weeks tomorrow, although trying not to get carried away as may end up postponing. We cancelled GP visit today due to the snow and now go back next week, but not too worried as they'll probably tell us to get referred through IVF wales for varicocele stuff.

Sounds like you had great fun in the snow sugar! My dogs loved it, chasing snowballs that smashed when they hit the floor then looked confused! How about you Ravan, did Sam enjoy it?

Hi Jo, how are you doing? I always feel guilty about working at home too - and find the biscuit tin too tempting...

How's the room coming along Kara? bet you are ready for a cuppa and feet up now. Michelle, good you stayed at home today, all the roads are horrible round here


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Aww, thanks ladies.  I'm staying put on here then  

Lovely snow today!  DH couldn't go to work as he works in the valleys so stayed at home. I went to pick up my laptop from the office first thing then worked at home.  And hurrah, my meeting tomorrow is now a conf call so no need to go to London  

Marie, hope your journey is going ok. And I have everything crossed that all goes to plan tomorrow and you're our first 2010 PUPO.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck today Marie


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Marie - Hope you made it here safely. Wishing you all the best for today  
x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hello everyone sorry i didnt post last night it was quite late when we got here. But we got here fine, thank you for all your good wishes and good luck! xxxxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

what time you going in?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Taffy loving your ticker....77 days left to go! how you feeling?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie glad you got here safely and good luck for today.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Ravan - with 77 days to go a bit scared 
But my tum is on the mend and am feeling much more human today! 

Queenie - did you get another snow day? I am working at home today and probably tomorrow. Looks like there is more snow forecast for Sunday and Monday.....


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

glad you are feeling better taffy. wow can't believe you ticker 77 days doesn't sound long.

yes another snow day for me. got text last night from my head. although might have to come to newport today as my mum has a hair app and she doesn't drive and she is off on holiday on sat and needs to have it done. have been told the main roads are fine, just the side roads


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to go out to queenie,bit scared of the ice though.Wouldnt bother me on my own,but with Sam its making me think twice lol
Not long for you either 28 days! How you feeling?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Be careful travelling today


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

you and sam be careful. don't go unless you have to.

if my mum wasn't going on holiday for 3 weeks she would have cancelled but she needs to have it cut and coloured. means a 40 min drive to newport then wait around for over and our whilst she has hair done then 40 min drive home.

looking forward to getting this done as can't wait to do tx again.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

its going to come around so fast for you now


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck for today Marie!
Glad you are feeling better Taffy
Ravan and Queenie, be careful on the roads


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

im still debaiting wether to go or not.Im nice and warm and it looks freezing out there lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I wouldn't bother, stay warm

Right off to brave the weather i have no choice lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie hope today goes well for you

girls stay home in the warm if i were you, im off out later but at the moment we have sunshine


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Another frosty day today. hope everyone takes care if they are out and about on the roads. I am working from home again as the roads to work are icy and ems school is closed again today.

Queenie - not long till your apt, bet you are excited about it. I cannot wait to get back to clinic  . Take care on the roads today, keep yourself safe.

Raven - hope you and sam are safe on the ice. Are you coming tues? see you there if you do.

Marie - good luck today, not long till you are pupo. Hope you manage to get home safely later on today.

Everyone else - hope you are ok and that the snow and ice are not spoiling your day.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning sugar, glad your home best place to be


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Ravan not sure what time, waiting for phonecall lol  

snow days sound good girls, stay in the warm if you can x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

you excited Marie?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sugar I should be there but depends on Taz(he's having a tooth pulled at 2.50 that day)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im willing your phone to ring


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara you would have already phoned them lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

damn right i would have lol you know me too well young lady lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

sorry should have said, they did ring at 9.34 to check we are here, and said they were taking it out of the freezer then. So just waiting for the news on if its ok. 

Ravan I start getting excited then I feel sick!  think I've managed to get my hopes right up again so already worrying about negative tests etc. I suppose i need to chill out and put all that out of my mind.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they should call soon then i would have thought as it doesnt take long to thaw

try taking one day at a time hun


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Yep kara you are right. guna try chill.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

wishing you all the very best marie xxx

take care anyone going out today. I'm at home again today - can't get out - not even in DH's 4x4 because of the drifts. Have to take annual leave because we're not allowed to work from home (even with laptop and access to all my files  ). Really need to get my work done so, much as I like the snow, I want it all gone! (or at least enough for me to get to work  ) 
xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

exciting dates getting closer for everyone, 2010 is going to be quite a year.

Glad you got down safe today Marie, good luck for today hope you hear soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

time is flying girls 

sam what a nightmare your prope snowed in, hope you have food and milk


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie all the very best for today.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie hope you get the call soon


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Marie all the best for today


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Marie hope everything is going well for you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sorry for the delay I'm afraid I don'thave good news, our embryo did not survive the thaw unfortunately  

We are both a bit gutted but will be ok, thanks for yourkind words and concern  
Just needa few days to figure out what to do next

Just got home to find we have no water and the water co just have recorded messages on about how to defrost frozen pipes


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry Marie, i hope you and dh are ok.  You so did not need the frozen pipes on top of everything, take care hunni i am thinking of you both


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh marie Im so sorry sending hugs to you both.
so so sorry


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Marie, I am so sorry to read this - sending some   your way  
Thinking of you and DH  
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh marie i am so so very sorry. sending you and dh   

take time to get over this and remember we are all here for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie and dh i am so sorry.

take time and cry, hug and talk to eachother.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

so so sorry Marie   take time with each other and we are all here for you


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Really sorry to hear your news Marie - hope you are ok


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh Marie, I'm really sorry to hear your news, thinking of you both, we're all here for you


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Marie I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Lots of


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Marie so sorry to hear about your embryo thinking of you both


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Marie - I am so so sorry that your precious embie did not thaw. I am due to start our FET treatment on 27th this month and I fear that ours will not thaw either.

Hope you and your DH are OK.  Take care x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh no marie i really wasnt expecting that im gutted for you hope you are ok


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I am so sorry that your embryo didn't survive the thaw. You and dh need time together to deal with this and then to think about what to do next time. Big hug to you both x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Thanks guys we weren't really expecting it either, I really thought I would get another 2 weeks to think about the next plan. I'm staying off work today, shouldn't really as have loads to do but I just can't bring myself to care about it. 

i know everyone is saying we should take time to figure out what to do but I just want to get on with it if that makes sense? I cant stand the thought of sitting around letting time slip by when i just want to plan out our next move and at least have dates on the calendar. 

Going to spend some time this morning thinking about options. 

sorry to start the thread off with bad news, how is everyone else? Who is next up? 
xxx Marie


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie if that was helps you to plan what to do next  then go for it. understand why its good to have dates to focus on. 



not sure who is next up got a bit lost at the moment i think there are 2 who are jabbing away at the moment.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie if you feel the need to plan and move forward you go for it hun, if you thinking of staying at cardiff then give um a call and see what they advise you to do next, as i know if you ES it could that time to match you. i dont blame you at all for not going to work, sod it hun. i am always a planner!

hiya queenie hun


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

marie good to see you wanting to keep on planning,I dont blame you.How are you and your hubby doing.It was such a shock and I'm totally gutted for you both.Are you going to book a follow up?

going to have to post the list again,Im totally lost!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Marie you must do what feels right for you. 
You can always change dates later on if it doesnt feel right for you then. 
Forget about work and take care of yourself and DH for the time being


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks guys, I spoke to louise last night, I dont want to hijack this thread though which should be positive for people booked to cycle. shall i start a new thread to get peoples opinions on my list I have made?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

no it's fine here hun
I will need to set up a new thread soon anyway


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree post away here is fine with me


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

and me


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Marie   I think it helps alot to have dates in place to know a way of moving forward. Looking at the positive for you, you know that you can produce some good eggs and embryos and what has happened for you a previous time is not a reflection of next time, there is hope. Please don't feel you ever need to a apologise, these threads are for low times and high times and it is the low times that we need the support more than ever so please feel free to share as much of your feelings as you need to   Post away hun


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thankyou , everyone here is so lovely    

Well basically we have three options:
1) Stay at Cardiff and egg share. The distance problem would be cancelled out by the huge saving on treatment costs. It cost us £500 in petrol for our last cycle but if I planned better I could stay down for the treatment week to reduce this. 
cons of this: Louise not sure if i am eligible because I hyper stimulated last time. Would have to discuss with JE. Would need FU apt and could potentially wait for FU only to discover not eligible for eggshare (but louise did say if I saw JE and we decided to self fund she would probably do my scheduling at the same time, so could go for option 1 but with fallback to option 2 without massive extra delay). 
Also I have an issue with if I really want to eggshare again -  i dont have any regrets at all but maybe next time would like to feel I have given it my all for ourselves. 
Eggshare would take much longer as have to be matched and synched, no guarantee of recipients waiting, may need to DR longer to synch, also have to go on pill which I hate. 

2) Stay in cardiff but self fund. 
We would be adding fuel costs to cycle costs. also causes issue with dh kids childcare when scans and treatment falls on his days (have kids 50%). But I feel the pros are we are already "in the system" so we would not need any consultations or bloods or any of that malarky, we could just grab the next planning appointment and crack on. Would be cycling about april. Louise said we would probably do antagonist so a shorter easier (??) cycle. I think antagonist needs pill too but no way around that. Not sure if it makes much difference to drug costs not having to buy suprecur? Also we know everyone there and they know us and our situation. 

3) find clinic closer to home
Eliminates travel issues and childcare. 
The cheaper clinics are the NHS units which probably have longer lead times (just assuming this have not rung any)
Have to arrange transfer of sperm and notes to new consultant
Would have to have initial consultation. Would probably need to have repeat bloods etc like starting from scratch. 


we have an appointment coming in the post, i dont actually know if its FU or Planning because louise just said she would book whatever the soonest was. 

I am concerned about the logistics of changing clinic, and more than anything the extra time it would take. Personally I prefer option 2 but i think DH favours 1 followed by 3. He has a lot of other stuff to juggle mainly his kids. As much as I understand this I find it really difficult trying to think about them in the decision because i start getting very resentful of them. Not good I know but comes to the surface at times like this. 

Sorry to waffle on, I appreciate everyones help and support and any opinions xxxxxxxa


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

you really have talked about it lol

I egg-shared too.But I didnt have to take the pill....I did have to down reg for a month extra though coz recip wasnt really.If you dont mind the jabbing you could ask if you could cycle without the pill.
They may adjust your drugs so you dont hyper stimulate.
Im pretty sure the have people waiting for egg donation
Financially Im with your hubby...opt 1 followed by 3.......or maybe 1 then 2 then 3 lol

Im not good with advice lol Hopefully the other girls will come on soon to give you there opinions too.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I can imagine that your head is buzzing Marie. You have got lots to think about.

I am obviously not in your position and only you as a couple can make the right decision for you but I think if I was in your situation I may sway towards option 2. DH is in a different situation to you if you know what I mean and will have different thoughts on the decision due to the difficulty with his commitments. We had to stop my DP's daughter coming during one treatment and on another she stayed in her grandparents for a couple of days. Whilst I was upset that my DP had to make this decision, it is not something that has to happen often and I think the situation needs to be understood. By the way totally understand the resentment feeling  

If they are going by which ever appoint was soonest unless there has been a cancellation, it is likely to be a planning appoint they tend to be sooner than FU.

Distance is an issue but on the plus side you do have somewhere local to stay and I'm not sure how close you are to your mum but maybe it is a good time to have your mum around.

Not sure how it works with egg share but your next treatment would be based around avoiding hyperstiming and the antagonist is aimed at reducing the risk. It seems you want to get going asap, would the wait for ES make you feel held up? Avoiding ES would mean keeping all your eggs and there is possibly going to be a little less next time because they will try to safegaurd against OHSS.

You would be back to square 1 somewhat starting over again at a new clinic.

I don't think you always take the pill with antagonist but lots do. Whilst you don't take suprecur, you do take another drug the antagonist which is introduced when follicles of a certain size to prevent ovulation.


I suppose the key things you need to look at are:

Is cost an issue? Is that the reason that you would go for eggshare?

Would affect to DH's children put a strain on relationship? You need to be thought about in that decision too.

How did you manage with travelling last time?

How happy were you cycling at Cardiff?

I think you need that appoint to have a good chat to help your decision also and so some research at other clinics just to answer some of yoru queries eg time scales

Sorry don't know any real answers but hope some help


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Marie, if it helps to plan straight away then definitely go for it, helps to have something to focus on. As for posting here, like the others said, it's for the downs as well as the ups  . It sounds like you have thought everything through, but decision making is the hard bit. If you feel comfortable with the clinic, I'd be tempted to stay put as they know you and your history, but it has to be something you are both happy with so it doesn't add to the strain of an already stressful process. It must be so difficult feeling like you have to fit around dh's children. Hope you are able to talk this through with him, perhaps you might be able to figure out a compromise. If its feasible, maybe you could come for scans on your own and bring your mum for support if that would be something you are comfortable with. For the week of EC and ET you could say you need him with you for the week and then he knows he will have to work around that. It's just a thought and only you will know what will work for you.

While you are weighing this all up, perhaps you can phone other clinics local to you and find out what the wait is and whether you would have to go through all of the initial tests again, or maybe they will go on notes from IVF Wales for at least some of the basic stuff. You might find their waiting lists are shorter so that even if you have to have some tests repeated, it wouldn't hold you back timewise. I don't know anything about egg sharing, sorry. Like Pix said, whatever you decide, it seems like keeping that next appointment to talk everything through is a good idea. Good luck, take time to make sure you are happy with the decision you make

Hope everyone is OK today. I think Trickynic is up next, how are you getting on? Hope the jabs are going OK.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lots of thoughts going round in your head. you would not have to take the pill if you self funded on an antagognist if you didnt want to. 

the cost of fuel and childcare does come in to it but you would probably fork out this much and more if you changed clinic as they would want their own tests done which i personally think they shouldnt do but i bet they would.

the very postive thing is your made blasts and this means you can again.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie you have thought of lots of things. in the end only you and dh can make the decision. how do you feel about egg sharing again.  i understand how you feel about changing clinics, it is something that i would not like to do as i love all the staff there and feel so comfortable there. which i think is important. everyone has given lots of advice and ideas for you and i hope that you are able to come to a decision that you both are happy with


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Marie  

not sure i've got anything to add other than to say how sorry i am and totally understand your desire to get things moving again to give you a positive focus rather than dwelling on what's happened.

At least with an appointment coming in the post you'll have a date for your next move at Cardiff which should make things easier as you'll also have a deadline to look at alternatives and reach a decision that you and DH are happy with. Even if you do decide to cycle somewhere else I'm sure you' can still count on the support of ladies here  

take care x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Sam, how are you getting on?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie it sounds like you have a few options (fair play).  Pros and cons to each, eggshare is cheaper but if you self fund you get all those lovely eggs to yourself.  Hard decisions to make but what ever you decide will be right for you hun


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi SarahJane (and everyone)  

I'm fine thanks. Jabbing going well - although for first time last night when DH took the needle out my tummy bled a bit (hope that doesn't mean there was any prob with the suprecur going in to the right place - don't think any came out). Haven't had any major side effects yet - have been doing it for just over 2 weeks - the odd headache and a bit snappy - but that's not entirely unusual!

Hoping we have a thaw before my baseline scan on 18th Jan - will start walking on the 16th if there's any chance we won't make it by car!!!

Just waiting for darts coverage to start on BBC2... thought it was 5:30 but DH tried and it was bloody Tracy Beaker!

Hope everyone's safe and warm this evening


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bleeds sometimes happen hun, it shouldn't make any difference.  When i injected gestone a little always came out.

You made me giggle about walking lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

headaches and being snappy sounds like down reg to me lol, sounds like you hit a little blood vessel this is no problem so dont worry but you might get a bruise

surely there is an easier way than walking lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

glad jabs are going well sam. i used to have a bleeder sometimes so don't worry.

do you have far to travel to clinic


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you are doing OK Sam, not long til baseline then. Yep, headaches and snappiness I can relate too!
have a nice evening everyone!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

It's funny you said that Sam as the last 2 have bled and now I have two fair size bruises on my stomach! Not sure why this has only just started happening but hope it doesn't continue as I'm scared of running out of space on my belly!

Same as you with the side effects. Had a few mild headaches and a couple of hot flushes but apart from that, ok. AF came today which I thought would be quite mild due to down-regging but no such luck


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

About 20 miles from home to clinic - would take me a good 2 days to walk there in the snow (and just as long to come back)! Not seriously considering it at the mo, but if the cold snap continues..... you never know.

AF hasn't long left me nic and it was heavier than I can remember any visit being! glad to see the back of the old witch  

multi-tasking at the mo - watching the darts online inbetween reading/posting.... happy days!

xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

how is everyone today, hope everyone is ok.

Sorry no time for personals this morning but off out to enjoy the clear weather.

Hope everyone who is jabbing is doing well and looking forward to scans.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and that time is passing quickly for you.

Will be back later to catch up properly


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Marie, so sorry to hear your news -i agree with th other girls - i think it is good to plan and helps you focus on the future. I found out last sunday that my second cycle didn't work (seems like so long ago already) and have booked my follow up for the end of feb so just focusing on that now.

I'm not very decisive so don't have any answers to your options but like one of the others said - whatever you chose to do will be the best for you and your circumstances.  I do know how you feel about changing clinics - we discussed it but we said we'd try another two times with IVF Wales and if nothing happens then we were going to give it one last go with the Lister Clinic in London - we'll be all wiped out of money after that but we want to give ourselves the best chance.

Its such a difficult time with difficult decisions to be made, i wish you the best of luck with whatever you chose to do.

Hope everyone else is ok and things are going well.

Jo xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Marie, I am sorry to hear about your embie not making the thaw.  Having a cycle cancelled unexpectedly is pretty rough.  Good that you have plans & options to consider for your next step though.   

Sam & Trickynic - glad to hear you're both doing ok with the down reg.  

Hope everyone else is ok this morning.  Can't believe this cold icy weather is going to last another week!  I like the snow but fed up of risking life & limb on the pavements.

Saw my next door neighbour briefly yesterday and noticed she has quite a big bump  .  Didn't realise she was pregnant again. She has an 18 month old.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam and tic down reg can suck cant it but you girls seem to be coping well so good on ya

jo does this mean the lister is your next stop, can i ask why you chose there? i do hear they are good and deal with lots of different protocols

laura hiya hun


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kara, how are you doing?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Morning all,how are we all?
Hows the jabbing going Sam & Trickynic?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

its snowing again in cardiff


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Raven - glad to hear its snowing again, its very grey here so hopefully the forecaster is corrrect and that it will snow here later on today.  OOOOHHHHH there are a few flakes falling as I type   Bring it on woohoo. Hope you are both ok, not long til apts now.

Queenie - how are you doing? Much snow up by you? Hope the time is not dragging too much and your apt comes round quickly.   it does.

Sam/tricky - how are the jabbing, DR can be tough. after jabbing for a while I used to bleed and once had a bruise that was huge. Hope the symptoms ease a bit for you both. Not long till scans - hope the weather has eased a bit so there is no trouble getting to clinic.

Laura - how are you doing? Sometimes it sees like there is no escape from pg people. Sometimes I wish I could go just a day without knowing about someones baby or pregnancy. It will be us one day soon though  

Jo - how are you? what is happening with your tx? I have lost track of where everyone is now, htere are quite a few of us cycling now. Goodluck with it though.

Marie - how are you and dh doing? hope you are both ok. I find that planning my next move helps enormously.  I need to research more options and to have plans for the future and the next tx. Its how i cope best. I need to have soemething solid to focus on. It sounds like you and dh have lots of options open to you, you will know what the right one is when your heart tells you.  

Kar/ Michelle - hope you both ok. and see you soon xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Snowing here in pembrokeshire, i'm working today so just got lads up in a rush to get there food shop and then home cos it looks like its in for the day

Hope everyone is ok and dregging going well for some.  I found that headache stick thing worked on my headaches (can't remember the real name lol)

Take care in this weather sweeties see some of you soon


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everyone. Snow is coming down lightly here in Cardiff. DH has already had a week off work because of it (teacher!) and is looking out the window every 5 mins, willing it to come down thicker. I just want it to go away because no matter how thick it comes down, I'll always be expected to make it into work - booooo!!  

Jabs are going better now thanks. Took your advice and DH is now doing them much slower. Haven't had a bleed or a bruise since. I think he was so keen on getting them done quickly as he knows how much I hate them, but it's a much better done slowly (and less painful!).

I'm surrounded by pregnant people myself. Two of my best friends are due next month and there are 5 women in work pregnant! I'm really happy for them but admit getting that sickening feeling in the bottom of my stomach (just for a sec) when I first heard the news.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all

well its snowing here with me, little flakes but coming down steady and as the saying goes little flakes big snow. none of the snow here has melted so this is just gonna add to it. although main roads are fine just got to get out of my road.

sam and tickynic hope jabs are going well and that you are not getting too many bruises.

laura   its hard isn't it but don't worry just think your time will be here soon in july

josiejo hope your ok haven't heard off you much.

marie hope you and dh are coping as best as you can.

hope everyone is keeping warm and safe in this cold weather. hope we get to meet next week,


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies

just thought I'd check in quickly while dinner bubbles away...

had a few hours in bed with headache yesterday - but it was gone by the time the darts started   - well enough for me to watch both games anyway 

Snowing lightly here on and off DH has appointment at hospital tomorrow so hoping there won't be too much drama getting out. moved car to MILs yesterday as no chance of getting out if we have more snow and drifting - porr DH speant all Thursday afternoon digging out the drive/private road! We're pretty rural so things get tricky when we have this much snow - mixed feelings about it at the mo!

Jabbing going fine - just feels good to be doing something... although the novelty has worn off a bit. At first DH and I wanted to be first to fridge to prep the syringe and needle and draw it up. Now DH just nods at the clock at 10pm and says 'it's time love'


Not long til baseline scan now (week tomorrow) - is it dildocam or will I just get away with ultrasound on tummy?


have a good day all... spuds boiling over so I'd better dash!
xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi sam

hope potatoes were ok.

sorry but it will be the dildo cam, it gives a clearer and closer pic for them.

hope dh get to the hospital tomorrow with no problems.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Girls sorry just a quicky, will read back and catch up on you all later but want to wish you jabbers well!!!

We have snow here since last night getting gradually heavier. Worn out, had a text off friend who went in to get induced on fri she texted me at 2.10am to say that she had gone into labour and then tossed and turned with the usual thoughts at a time like this, then had a text at 6.30am to say that she and a little boy well big boy   10lb 9!! Anyway she has asked if I am going to see her in the hosp today am going but going to be tough!

Safe in the snow guys catch you later x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix sending you lots of        i'm sure you will fine and strong when there but feel free to have some tears after and come on here, will be here for you. good luck hun. xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

samhope you get to the clinic ok tomorrow

tic glad the jabs are abit better

pix big hugs hunni, its so hard to grin and bare it i know

snowing here and ive come home from workas it washeavy down there and just started here


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Queenie - suspected as much 

potatoes ok - lamb overdone but on the whole dinner was quite tasty - just got the dishes to look forward to.....

Aww Pix hope it goes ok - feel free to have a good old share/vent on here later if that would help! 

I'm surrounded by pg ladies too - someone who will be returning to my team in Nov and another colleague is on maternity, another has just announced she's pg. SIL's daughter was one last month (remember MIL telling me when we went to see her on the day she was born that it would be 'my turn next' - as I suspected it wasn't as another close friend had her baby in Sept.) Sometimes I can cope with it and other times I'm just nuts! - poor DH. At the moment I'm OK but it's the in-between times when we're waiting or have had bad news that it's the worst. I remember the state I was in after SIL left our house having told us she was expecting - never had anything like it - completely took me by surprise. I was in bed crying my eyes out until I was hyperventilating and wretching and DH could say/do nothing to console me. It wasn't that I wasn't happy for her - just so so sad for myself. When you have to do the brave face thing in front of others sometimes you really need a place to let it all out... 

sorry not sure where that all came from...

Guess I'd better get back out that kitchen and clean up  
xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh Sam,that brought a tear to my eye and a lump to my throat.  
I guess we have all been there,I used to cry in the shower so that even Andy didnt know I was so upset.

But NOT this year!!!Hopefully there will be no need and we'll all get BFP's!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Ravan. 

crying in the shower - yep know what that's like too  

Didn't mean to bring anyone down - just kind of came out. Despite my little outburst I'm feeling     about 2010.

xxx

Still haven't done those dishes... must prise my hands from keyboard, shield my eyes from the screen and peel myself off chair...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam im glad your feeling postive for 2010. 

its so hard not to get upset when people around you are getting pregnant, i cried in the bath as i didnt want anyone to know how upset i was but sometimes it caught me off guard at thw wrong time and those tears will flood out, the good thing is crying releases these feelings

shame on you for not washing up, i still havent either lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, I find the shower is always a great place to get the boo-hoos out!

Not long til our scans now Sam! Then it'll be double jabs! That should be....fun  . 

I was just thinking something - I'm going to be on 150iu Menopur a day but the medicine I have is in 75iu ampules. Does that mean I am going to have to inject myself twice with Menopur a day (plus the Suprecur) or is it possible to draw up the two amounts into the one syringe?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Well, I think we all deserve a  

Hope you are OK after your visit Pix, it takes a lot to put on the brave face.

I'm definitely one who cries in the shower too. My other thing is on the way to work as it takes me over an hour to drive there, so a bit too much thinking time. It is tough to be around pregnant people, last year they seemed to be everywhere, including two good friends who had 'accidental' pregnancies.

Nic, glad your jabbing is going OK. When you do the menopur, you mix the powder in the vials together first with water that should come with the medicene so you only inject once. They'll explain when you have your scan how to do this. Not long for you and Sam now,    to you both

Sugar, hope you had a nice day out in the sunshine, it was a stunning day yesterday. Not much snow here today in the end.

Hope everyone is OK and keeping warm. I don't think I can come on Tuesday, after a week at home I need go into work next week. Hope the weather doesn't stop you gettting together and look forward to joining you some time soon.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

I'm a newbie and just about to start my second round of IVF due to start my injections on the 15th Jan with the 1st base scan scheduled to be done on the 5th feb fingures crossed. I am going through a frozen cycle this time so not sure what to expect re the tablets and mood swings. 

Apreciate any advice etc
Jules


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

welcome Jules.
Will have to put the list up so we can see whos having what and when.......and to add your dates.
Im having frozen too but natural not medicated.
Only a quick hello from me ....I'm burning food   
Good luck with your treatment


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Jules and welcome

Here's the list of what we are all doing from earlier in the thread, if you copy and paste you can add yourself then we can all keep track. It's a while since the list was posted so good to have a reminder of where we all are. I think this is the most up to date one...

I'm not sure what drugs you'll be on for a frozen cycle, but hopefully someone else will be along to offer some advice - just want to wish you lots of luck!

Hope you managed to rescue your food in time Ravan!

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb

Mel ...... FET 2 embies.... Down reg 22nd Jan... ET 1st week March

Marie..... FET.... Baseline 21st Dec.... Transfer w/c 4th Jan hopefully

Jule.......1st Appt in Guys 4th Jan.......hopefully will be put on a short waiting list...

Sam.....IVF #1..... down reg 23rd Dec.... baseline 18th Jan

Pix.....Consultation for lap 15th Jan.....Planning appoint 1st. March open to change depending on when have lap


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

only just  
thanks for the list,I couldnt find it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

They told me in clinic to use one water vile and mix into the menopur viles.  No injecting twice love


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank You.

I'm starting the Suprecur on the 15th and then onto Femtab in Early Feb with hopefully transfer end of feb begining of march. But of a wosse with tablets and think I would rather have jabs. 


Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb

Mel ...... FET 2 embies.... Down reg 22nd Jan... ET 1st week March

Marie..... FET.... Baseline 21st Dec.... Transfer w/c 4th Jan hopefully

Jule.......1st Appt in Guys 4th Jan.......hopefully will be put on a short waiting list...

Sam.....IVF #1..... down reg 23rd Dec.... baseline 18th Jan

Pix.....Consultation for lap 15th Jan.....Planning appoint 1st. March open to change depending on when have lap

Jules ........... IVF #2 Frozen .....Suprecur 15th Jan.......Basescan 5th Feb... Transfer end feb/early mar


Trickynic - I had 225 of the Menopur on my first go, you use the one thing of water and put it into the first tablet disolve draw all out and repeat until you have enough in the the one suringe then all done in one injection although a bigger needle. I did mine at the same time as the Suprecur so not too bad. The nurses will go through this with you on the scan before you start and they said that if I struggled I could go in and they would do it for me. They also showed my partner how to do it and he is now quite the expert at doing the injections  

Good luck to all of you with your treatments 
Jules x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow the list is growing.  Hope everyone is ok on this wintry day


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its going to be so busy in here im never going to be able to keep up   hoping theres going to be a load of bfps


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me about the menopur - it's a bit of a relief!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic the girls give good advice, no jabbing twice you will just mix the menopur with one water, clinic will show you all this


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you everybody for your kind words yest, didn't go too bad. DP came with me to visit, which is unusual and when I asked why he was coming with me he just said thought  you might like me by your side   The toughest part for me was that I felt a bit angry that when I was going through tx last year and would have been due the same time as my friend she kept saying we are thinking of having the coil out in a couple of months and when I told her it hadn't worked for me and any news her end at talking her DH into having the coil out she kept saying no not yet and with her dates it was so obvious when all these conversations were going on she was already pregnant! I am over that now though!

How you doing Sam? it tough being surrounded by pregnant people. Good you are positive for 2010.

Good luck Jules

How you doing nic

OK I am lost!! This list is huge, good luck all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix im glad your DP went with you it does help to have support, did she not think you would work out the dates? maybe she was trying to save your feelings 

the list is massiveand im lost already lol

i better get my bum in gear and get out to the bank and see my mum


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pix i agree with Kara it sounds like she was trying to save your feelings.  Hope you are ok


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks both, yeah she will have been saving my feelings couldn't think that way at the time though and fair play to her it is the friend who has offered me her eggs, but way off that stage yet!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Go for it girlie


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Pix - glad DH went with you, its is so tough when everyone is pg or trying. I find it so hard sometimes. There is just no escape from it. It will be our time soon though  

Tricky - hows the jabs going, not long till your scan. EC will be here before you know it. 

Sarah - how are you doing? Its horrid to go back to work after having time off. I always find the first day so long.

Jule - welcome to the boards, not long till you start d/r. Good luck for your fet.

Raven/Kar/Michelle/Miriam/Queenie - how are you all doing? Hope you are all keeping well and safe and warm in this cold snowy weather.

I think the weather is changing here now, no snow and its supposed to be getting warmer here but not totally convinced by that - its blinking cold today  

I feel that time is going so slowly at the moment. I know I shouldnt wish my life away but would love it to be 3 wks time now. I cannot wait to get started again. Does anyone know how busy the clinic is? I would love to be able to start at the end of Feb. I am getting so impatient but using the time to lose some weight and get healthy. I have started taking my omega 3, brazil nuts, water and 5 a day, aswel as pro-natal (never stopped that one). hope everyone else is keeping healthy.

 and   to all


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223589.0


----------

